# Ist Friedfischangeln / Weissfischangeln unattraktiv?



## Fr33 (4. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, dass die Anzahl der Allround und gerade Weissfischangler wohl sehr wenig vertreten ist. Ich selber angel bis auf Karpfen eig auf alles  Oft Raubfisch - und eben gerne auf Weissfisch. Gerade an den Flüssen sehe ich die Jahre hinweg eig nur noch Spinnangler und wenn mal einer ansitzt - dann nur nur auf Raubfisch oder ggf. noch auf Aal.

Wie ist es bei euch? Kann es sein, dass Weissfische usw. in D keine Lobby mehr haben? Viele andere Foren die rund ums Stippen, Feedern usw. handelten sind Geschichte. Ab und an hört man was von Schlögl, Chaluppa und co..... aber das wars auch schon.

Ich selbe lese und höre überall nur noch Raubfisch, Holland, YPC  usw usw.....

VG
Sascha

[Edit Mod - Bild für Startseite hinzugefügt]


----------



## W-Lahn (4. März 2022)

Also der Ükel-Thread hier im AB gehört sicherlich zu den Threads mit der größten Interaktion: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/zum-wankelnden-uekel-der-stammtisch-fuer-friedfischangler.331698/
Generell würde ich dir aber zustimmen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2022)

Friedfischangeln wird nicht so gehypt in den Medien.
Friedfischangeln ist mMn eher etwas für ruhige Gemüter/Genießer.
Man kann da zB nicht mit "coolen" Bassbooten und viel Krawall den dicken Max markieren.


----------



## Mescalero (4. März 2022)

Am Wasser habe ich tatsächlich noch nie jemanden getroffen, der gezielt auf WF geangelt hätte. Andererseits gibt es sehr wohl eine aktive Szene, der Ukel spricht Bände - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass es in D keine Matches gibt oder zumindest kaum.


----------



## Mescalero (4. März 2022)

Anfang der Woche habe ich mit einem Bekannten aus dem Ort geplaudert und wir haben erstaunt festgestellt, dass wir Vereinskollegen sind ohne es gewusst zu haben. 
Er ist ein typischer Karpfenangler, mit tagelang anfüttern, nachts ansitzen usw. Manchmal auch Waller oder Spinnen auf Hecht. Dass jemand versucht, gezielt Döbel oder Rotfedern zu beangeln, konnte er kaum fassen.


----------



## Stromhecht (4. März 2022)

Im Winter und während der Raubfischschonzeit geh ich immer auf weisfisch. 
Das macht kurzweilig echt Laune. 

Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen das die meisten jungen doch gar nicht wissen wie es richtig geht. Wer weiß den heute noch wie man zb richtig hanfelt.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2022)

Der Mensch, so auch der Angler ist ein Rudeltier und läuft immer den jeweiligen Trends hinterher.
Ich unterstelle, dass es dabei hauptsächlich darum geht möglichst viel Fame zu ergattern und da machen Raubfische natürlich mehr her, als zumeist relativ unscheinbare und auch noch kleine Friedfische.
Die in den letzten Jahren nachgerückten "Jungangler" welche sich gar nicht erst mit Naturködern abgeben möchten, weil es ja nicht cool ist in Futterbrei oder Maden und Würmern rumzumatschen, kriegen es gerade noch hin sich einen schönen sauberen Kunstköder anzubinden!

Jürgen


----------



## liac (4. März 2022)

Hi, 

also ich würde dir da aktuell auf jeden Fall recht geben, nach meinem Wiedereinstieg im letzten Jahr ist mir das auch extrem aufgefallen! Ich sehe am Wasser egal ob an Flüssen als auch am Kanal rund 90-95% nur noch Spinnfischer bzw wenn man mal Ansitzer sieht und mal quatscht sitzen Sie auf Raubfisch an.

Das war vor 20 Jahren als ich noch gemeinsam mit meinem Vater angefangen habe zu angeln ein ganz anderes Bild. Zu der Zeit habe ich viel mehr Leute auf Friedfisch an den Gewässern gesehn.

Als einen Grund sehe ich da auf jeden Fall diese ganzen "Hype Influencer" und den Hang der Menschen sich influencen zu lassen, warum auch immer das heut zu Tage so ist. 

Und zum anderen könnte ich mir vorstellen dass viele einfach keine Lust auf diese Grundelplage haben und sich dann wenn Sie ansitzen eben lieber auf Raubfisch gehen. Ich muss sagen für mich waren diese Grundeln auch eine ganz schöne Überraschung da ich lange raus war und diese Fische nicht kannte.

Lg liac


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (4. März 2022)

Heute sind viele Jungangler oder Angelanfänger doch nach 10 angeschauten You Tube Videos Experten und haben sich spezialisiert ohne zuvor mal am Wasser gewesen zu sein 
Größer, schneller weiter, ansonsten will deren Videos später doch niemand sehen, also wird man Raubfischangler oder versucht sich an 30 KG Karpfen, egal ob das Spaß macht oder nicht, bringt auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr Klicks als ein paar Rotaugen oder Brassen in einem Video
Wenn ich auf You Tube ein Video einstelle, ich habe mit einem 100 cm Hecht gekämpft erlange ich damit sicher mehr Klicks als mit einer ü60 Schleie
Ich finde Stippen spannend, daher fange ich mir meine fingerlangen Köderfische für den Winter auch nicht mit der Senke, ich stippe da lieber 200 Köfis 
Hier bei mir in NL steht Friedfischangeln ganz weit vorne, bei mir im Verein gibt es deutlich mehr Angler die auf Friedfische angeln als Raubfischangler


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2022)

Moin, ja der Ükel Thread ist eine Ausnahme - aber wenn ich mir den Rest im Friedfischbereich bereich anschaue ist da leider echt wenig los. Dabei kann ich das gar nicht nachvollziehen. Kurzweilig ist doch Brassen oder Rotaugen feedern, Matchen oder Stippen mit mehr Erfolg gekrönt, als den kleinsten Barsch an der UL raus zu zuppeln.

Wie man an meinem Avatar erkennt, gehe ich auch gerne auf Raubfisch.... macht auch fun und hin und wieder kommt essenstechnisch mal ein Zander mit heim 

Was ich nachvollziehen kann, ist dass man beim Friedfischangeln halt mehr Gelumpe mit schleppt und man selten mal ne Stunde am Gewässer verweilt. Lediglich im Sommer habe ich teils nen Eimer, bisschen Futter, paar Maiskörber, meine 7m Tele Stippe aus China, Kescher und paar Haken & Hakenlöser dabei..... das sind dann so 1-max 2h Seassions. Daber da gebe ich Jürgen recht - damit lockst du heute keinen Jugendlichen mehr ans Wasser....


----------



## DUSpinner (4. März 2022)

Muss dem Trötöffner leider Recht geben. Die Angelgewässer die ich kenne werden zu 70 % von Raubfisch und Karpfenanglern heimgesucht. Forellenpuffs haben auch einen regen Zulauf Beides hängt mit der heutigen, digitalen und hektischen Zeit zusammen. In meinem Verein sind max. 20 % der Mitglieder bei den traditionellen Königsangeln am Start, manchmal sogar nicht mal 10 %. Tendenz fallend. Bei Forellenangeln sind mehr Mitglieder des Vereins dabei.
Ich selber bin seit über 50 Jahren Friedfischangler, habe dies in den letzten 10 Jahren etwas vernachlässigt, weil Zeitbedingt man eher für 2 bis 3 Stunden mit Kunstköder Angeln kann als zum Stippen bzw. Feedern  zu fahren. Seit 1 Jahr bin ich Rentner und gehe verstärkt auf Weissfische, weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht. Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich in der Hechtzeit wieder den Angiff auf den 1 m Fisch wagen und beim Weissfischangeln eine Rute auf Karpfen auslegen. Angeln ist halt vielseitig...


----------



## Tricast (4. März 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Als einen Grund sehe ich da auf jeden Fall diese ganzen "Hype Influencer" und den Hang der Menschen sich influencen zu lassen, warum auch immer das heut zu Tage so ist.


"Influencer" sind das Menschen die Dünnschiss haben? Und warum sollte ich mich dann "influencen" lassen wenn es einem nicht gut tut?   

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Dace (4. März 2022)

Einer meiner letzten Vorträge hatte das Thema

Fang großer Friedfische – ein Angeln aus der Zeit gefallen?

Wenn man sich die Verteilung der Anteile der Angelarten anschaut, ist das offensichtlich der Fall.

Anmerkung: Das ist meine persönliche Einschätzung und Empfinden, wenn ich am Wasser bin!






Ein Blick auf die Angelliteratur in einem Angelladen verstärkt ganz klar den Eindruck:







Auf die Titelseite eines Angelmagazins scheint es der Friedfischangler nur noch zu schaffen, wenn kapitale Fische einer großwüchsigen und schwergewichten Fischart oder Ausnahmefische gefangen werden. Einen Friedfischangler mit einer durchschnittlichen Schleie oder gar Brasse will offensichtlich keiner sehen, jedenfalls sind solche Bilder eher eine Ausnahme.

Eigentlich nahm das Übel schon seinen Lauf, als das Karpfenangeln mit der Haarmethode und dem Boilie in den 1980 Jahren losging. Der Karpfen ist zwar ein Friedfisch, aber der bringt Masse.

Dann schlich sich langsam das Raubfischangeln nach vorne und damit auch eine neue Bewertung der Fischgröße: das Gewicht spielt nur selten eine Rolle, Fischarten werden nach ihrer Länge bewertet.

Das Ganze spiegelt sich in den Angelmedien, Angelmagazine usw. durchgehend wieder (s. Foto). Meinungsmache schwappt bis in jede Instanz der Angler, und das ist bis zu denen, die auch gerade anfangen. Die sehen auf YT auch schon die "Großen".

Wir/ich ware(n) über 20 Jahre auf der Jagd & Hund/Fisch & Angel in Dortmund und haben die Entwicklung hautnah miterlebt, wie immer mehr Angelhändler von dem großen Kuchen des Raubfischangelns etwas ab haben wollten. 

Meistens als einziger Stand haben wir für das Friedfischangeln die Fahne hoch gehalten. Wir fanden es in jedem Fall von der Messeleitung stark, dass sie an der Einstellung all die Jahre festgehalten hat.

Ich denke,  dass Friedfischangeln nicht aus der Zeit gefallen ist. Es bietet dem Angler interessante Fischarten, viele kreative Möglichkeiten des Angelns und die Natur zu erleben! Und wer sich mit dem Specimen Hunting beschäftigt, dem tut sich eine Tür unzähliger Möglichkeiten auf!

Gerade heutzutage, wo die Gewässer sauberer geworden sind, Fischbesatz sich teilweise selber regulieren muss und jede Menge Auflagen aus dem Naturschutz reinspielen, bringt das für den visierten Friedfischangler große Chancen, gute Friedfische zu fangen.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es da in absehbarer Zeit eine größere Umverteilung der Angelbereiche zu gunsten der Friedfischangelei geben wird.


Tight lines


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2022)

Hallo,

mir ist relativ egal auf welche Fischarten und Angelarten die Masse abfährt.

Wenn die Mehrheit auf Raubfisch oder Karpfen angelt, bleiben für mich halt mehr Nischen übrig, wo ich relativ ruhig und ungestört meinem Hobby nachgehen kann.

Ich hab schon als junger Angler lieber meine persönlichen Vorlieben gepflegt.  Wichtig für mich ist, dass ich nach dem Angeln zufrieden nach Hause gehen kann.   Ambitionen auf YT, Social-Media, Presse, Team-Angler und was weiß ich noch, habe ich nicht.

Sollen die Jungs und auch die paar Mädels, die da aktiv sind sich aber ruhig austoben.  

Stören tut mich das nicht, solange das nicht negativ auf die Angelei abfärbt.

Soll jeder nach seine Facon glücklich werden.


----------



## Made90 (5. März 2022)

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass dieser Hype viel den sozialen Medien sowie den Herstellern geschuldet ist da Raubfisch angeln meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Umsatzt generiert. 
Früher hab ich es bei mir selbst gemerkt als man im Angelladen war und eigentlich nichts brauchte, aber eine Tüte Gummifsche oder ein schöner Wobbler ging immer mit nach Hause Heute wo ich eigentlich nur noch mit der Feederrute angele merke ich es selbst dass ich weniger Zeug kaufe welches ich eigentlich nicht bräuchte. Meine Besuche im Angelladen sind eigentlich nur noch fällig wenn ich Maden oder eine Tüte Futter brauche


----------



## Mescalero (5. März 2022)

Das kann ich absolut bestätigen. Obwohl ich nur sporadisch mit der Spinnrute losziehe, habe ich deutlich mehr Geld für Gummifisch u.a. Raubfischkram ausgegeben als für die Angelei, die ich hauptsächlich betreibe.

Das sieht man ja auch in den Läden: 40% Spinfish, 30% Karpfen, 19% Norwegen, 10% Wels, 1% Plötze.


----------



## Tigersclaw (5. März 2022)

Heyho..ich muss euch echt recht geben..Raubfischangeln ist viel hipper und cooler  und friedfischer sind alte säcke . Nee spass beiseite. Ich denke es gibt einige Gründe, wieso Raubfischangeln/Spinnfischen für viele attraktiver ist.

1. Zeit: in unser schnellebigen Zeit ist es einfacher mal schnell ne runde mit der spinnrute und wenig takle loszuziehen, als mit den ganzen Friedfischzeug.
2.Takle: meist schleppt mal beim spinnen viieeellll weniger mit. Alles passt locker in kofferraum und man kann spontan losziehen.
3. Köder. Als spinnfischer hab ich quasi immer alle Köder da. Als friedfischer muss ich mir vorher würmer..maden usw besorgen... Ist wieder zeitlicher aufwand. Also wieder nicht wirklich spontan und "effektiv".
4. der biss: für die jugend isses hallt spanneder den bis hautnah zu fühlen..
5. die meisten jungen leute können nicht nix tun. Beim spinnfischen hat man immer zu tun..auswerfen..einholen usw...sich hinsetzen und auf den biss warten is für viele mehr qual, als freude 

So freu mich schon wie meine "argumente" zerpflückt werden.

Grüsse Claw


----------



## Niklas32 (5. März 2022)

Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist meiner Meinung nach auch das Argument, dass Spinnfischen die beliebteren Speisefische liefert. Wer macht denn heute noch aus Brachsen Fischbouletten oder haut sich einen Plötz in die Pfanne. Barsch, Forelle, Hecht, Zander sind die vermeintlich schmackhafteren und einfacher zubereitbaren Zielfische.


----------



## geomas (5. März 2022)

Attraktivität liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters.

Das Wiesoweshalbwarum der aktuellen Trends ist mir persönlich wumpe, ich angele fast auschließlich auf Friedfisch und mir gehts gut damit.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (5. März 2022)

Tigersclaw schrieb:


> 1. Zeit: in unser schnellebigen Zeit ist es einfacher mal schnell ne runde mit der spinnrute und wenig takle loszuziehen, als mit den ganzen Friedfischzeug.
> 2.Takle: meist schleppt mal beim spinnen viieeellll weniger mit. Alles passt locker in kofferraum und man kann spontan losziehen.
> 3. Köder. .................................



Friefischangler
1. Gemühtlich sitzen, anstatt die ganze Zeit rumlaufen zu müssen 
2. Ich muss nichts schleppen, ich fahre mit dem Auto bis an meinen Spot, lade aus und setz mich hin
3. Frische Maden halten im Kühlschrank bei sachgemäßer Lagerung 4-6 Wochen 
4. So ein Biss eines Rotauges an der 0,5 g. Pose ist für mich genau so spannend wie Spinnfischen
5. Beim Fiedfischangeln hat man auch immer zu tun, Bier öffnen, Kippe drehen, Müll der anderen Angler einsammeln 
Ich bevorzuge trotzdem das Angeln auf Raubfische, allerdings ausschließlich vom Boot aus


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, dass die Anzahl der Allround und gerade Weissfischangler wohl sehr wenig vertreten ist. Ich selber angel bis auf Karpfen eig auf alles  Oft Raubfisch - und eben gerne auf Weissfisch. Gerade an den Flüssen sehe ich die Jahre hinweg eig nur noch Spinnangler und wenn mal einer ansitzt - dann nur nur auf Raubfisch oder ggf. noch auf Aal.

Wie ist es bei euch? Kann es sein, dass Weissfische usw. in D keine Lobby mehr haben? Viele andere Foren die rund ums Stippen, Feedern usw. handelten sind Geschichte. Ab und an hört man was von Schlögl, Chaluppa und co..... aber das wars auch schon.

Ich selbe lese und höre überall nur noch Raubfisch, Holland, YPC  usw usw.....

VG
Sascha

[Edit Mod - Bild für Startseite hinzugefügt]


----------



## Bronni (5. März 2022)

Ich kann alle Argumente gut nachvollziehen, auch ich nehme gerne die Spinnrute zur Hand und gehe mit kleinem Equipment los. Aber das Ansitzangeln möchte ich auf keinen Fall missen, der Drill mit der Bolo- oder Feeder-Rute und feinstem Material ist aus meiner Sicht kaum zu toppen. Die vielen Varianten beim Futter und damit der Kampf, mögen die Fische meine Futtervariante usw., immer wieder eine Herausforderung.


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2022)

Hallo,


Tigersclaw schrieb:


> So freu mich schon wie meine "argumente" zerpflückt werden.


Zerpflücken würde ich die  nicht, weil sie im Großen und Ganzen schon schlüssig sind. Kommentieren, könnte ich sie schon.



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> 1. Zeit: in unser schnellebigen Zeit ist es einfacher mal schnell ne runde mit der spinnrute und wenig takle loszuziehen, als mit den ganzen Friedfischzeug.


keine Einwände



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> 2.Takle: meist schleppt mal beim spinnen viieeellll weniger mit. Alles passt locker in kofferraum und man kann spontan losziehen.


Beim "trotting" schleppe ich eigentlich oft weniger Zeug mit, als so manche Spinnfischer, deren Taschen voller Jigköpfe und sonstiger Kunstköder schon ziemlich schwer werden können.



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> 3. Köder. Als spinnfischer hab ich quasi immer alle Köder da. Als friedfischer muss ich mir vorher würmer..maden usw besorgen... Ist wieder zeitlicher aufwand. Also wieder nicht wirklich spontan und "effektiv".


Ich komme ganz ohne Würmer, Maden und sonstige Lebendköder aus.  Allerdings muss man Köder und Futter tatsächlich mehr vorbereiten. Für schnelle Einsätze kann man aber Reserven in der Kühltruhe vorhalten, soweit vorhanden.



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> 4. der biss: für die jugend isses hallt spanneder den bis hautnah zu fühlen..


Hab ich beim Spürangeln sogar intensiver als beim Spinnangeln, wo das ja meist nur ein kurzer Ruck oder das "Tock" ist.  Auch beim Posenangeln ist es oft  sehr spannend, den richtigen Zeitpunkt für den Anhieb zu finden.



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> 5. die meisten jungen leute können nicht nix tun. Beim spinnfischen hat man immer zu tun..auswerfen..einholen usw...sich hinsetzen und auf den biss warten is für viele mehr qual, als freude



Beim Feedern ist eigentlich auch ziemlich Action, allerdings macht man schon weniger Würfe und auch weniger Strecke.  Wenn die Freude an Bewegung und Beherrschung der Technik im Vordergrund steht, müsste man aber eher zum *Fliegenfischen* gehen, als zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (5. März 2022)

das zerpflücken war ja in "" ... Ich bin Allrounder...mal feedern..mal auf karpfen..mal fliegenfischen.. Mal spinnfischen... Mal köderfisch. ich hab eher das problem mich nicht entscheiden zu können, was ich nun machen möchte.  Ich möchte mich da gar nicht festlegen. Die "oben" ausgeführten Argumente kenn ich nur von Kumpels und Freunden, von denen viele reine spinnfischer sind.

Grüsse


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2022)

Hallo,


Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Die "oben" ausgeführten Argumente kenn ich nur von Kumpels und Freunden,


Nachdem Du


Tigersclaw schrieb:


> meine "argumente"


geschrieben hattest, kam das nicht so rüber.


----------



## Tigersclaw (5. März 2022)

Dann ist ja gut, dass ich das klar gestellt hab


----------



## DUSpinner (5. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das kann ich absolut bestätigen. Obwohl ich nur sporadisch mit der Spinnrute losziehe, habe ich deutlich mehr Geld für Gummifisch u.a. Raubfischkram ausgegeben als für die Angelei, die ich hauptsächlich betreibe.
> 
> 
> Made90 schrieb:
> ...


Ob Friedfischangeln oder Raubfischangeln teurer ist, kommt darauf an , wie intensiv man die jeweilige Angelei betreibt. 
In den 80iger Jahren als ich aktiv an Matchangelwettbewerben teilgenommen habe, habe ich in einem Jahr mal die Kosten ermittelt. Dies waren 4.000 DM. In diesem Betrag waren Sprit- und Übernachtungskosten sowie die Anschaffung von längerlebigen Kopfruten sowie sonstiges über mehrere Jahre haltenes Equipment nicht enthalten. Um Kosten für die rd. 300 kg Futter , die im Jahr versenkt wurden, zu sparen habe ich aus Großgebinden mein Futter selber gemischt und Mückenlarven selber geschöpft.
Durch das heutige oft verbreitete Feederangeln braucht man nur noch einen Bruchteil an Futter. Von daher ist dieses Angeln günstiger gegenüber einzelnen Raubfischprofis die mit Stella Rollen und Illex Ködern sowie anderweitigen kostenintensiven Angelgeräten unterwegs sind.


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2022)

Hallo,

die Kosten für Verbrauchsgüter beim Raubfischangeln hängen auch mit den befischten Gewässern zusammen.

Dort wo sich Hänger und Köderverluste in Grenzen halten sind die nicht so hoch.

Ich habe aber z.B. eine erhebliche Anzahl an Spinnködern, die  kaum oder komplett ungenutzt in meinem Angelzimmer lagern.

Friedfischköder und Futter werden i.d.R. zeitnah verbraucht, da das Zeug ja nicht unbegrenzt hält.



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> ich hab eher das problem mich nicht entscheiden zu können, was ich nun machen möchte.


Wenn man alle Möglichkeiten und auch entsprechende Gewässer hat, steigt auch die Qual der Wahl.

Wer sich nur auf eine einzige Angelart/Fischart  konzentriert, hat diese Probleme nicht.

Ich finde es ganz gut, wenn Angler zumindest Grundkenntnisse über  verschiedene Angeltechniken und Zielfische haben.

Ist m.E. besser für die Toleranz und verhindert ein gewisses Maß an Arroganz.


----------



## Mescalero (5. März 2022)

Stipper kaufen keine Maden, wenn sie nicht damit angeln wollen. Hübsche Wobbler wandern schnell mal ins Körbchen und kommen zeitlebens nicht ans Wasser.

In einem Fliegenbindevideo hat mal jemand sinngemäß gesagt, viele der attraktiven Muster fangen zwar nicht unbedingt mehr Fische aber mit Sicherheit mehr Fliegenbinder. Gilt analog auch für Spinköder, in meinem Fall zumindest.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Anfang der Woche habe ich mit einem Bekannten aus dem Ort geplaudert und wir haben erstaunt festgestellt, dass wir Vereinskollegen sind ohne es gewusst zu haben.
> Er ist ein typischer Karpfenangler, mit tagelang anfüttern, nachts ansitzen usw. Manchmal auch Waller oder Spinnen auf Hecht. Dass jemand versucht, gezielt Döbel oder Rotfedern zu beangeln, konnte er kaum fassen.



Das ist ein schönes Beispiel für die Unterschiede - gravierende - , die bei der Ausübung des Hobbys auftreten können.

Ein Trophäen-Angler, der den Weißfischangler nicht "versteht" , zeigt es überdeutlich.

Und man stelle sich nun noch vor, der Weißfischangler verwertet noch seinen Fang ( einsalzen als Snack zum bspw. Wodka ).

Da ist das Kopfschütteln groß !?

Warum ?

Weil "wir" Angler total "divers" sind - darum .

Und hat man das im Kleinen realisiert , erkennt man , dass es "den" Angler nicht gibt, was dazu führen muss , dass ein Verband

"die Angler und Ihre Interessen" gar nicht konfliktfrei vertreten kann !

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> Hübsche Wobbler wandern schnell mal ins Körbchen und kommen zeitlebens nicht ans Wasser.


Kann ich so bestätigen.

Ich hab z.B. einen 40cm Wobbler aus der Werkstatt von Herrn Turunen, der seit Jahrzehnten in Originalverpackung bei mir im Schrank liegt.

Ich hab auch noch ganze Schubladen voll mit Gummiködern, Wobblern, Jerk-Baits, Spinnern, Blinkern etc. , die seit Jahren auf nen Einsatz warten, weil ich meine Spinnangelausflüge immer weiter reduziert habe.

Aber wenn ich wollte, könnte ich jederzeit sofort loslegen.

Deswegen hab ich z.B. auch diverse Erlaubnisscheine für Gewässer, die ich kaum oder gar nicht nutze.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Und hat man das im Kleinen realisiert , erkannt man , dass es "den" Angler nicht gibt,


Deshalb finde ich es schon wichtig, dass man nicht zu einseitig aufgestellt ist.

Und wenn doch, sich ne gewisse Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme  gegenüber anderen Anglern und ihren Angeltechniken bewahrt.


----------



## Mescalero (5. März 2022)

Wir brauchen halt unsere Schubladen und Kategorien im Kopf, das macht das Sortieren leichter und ist per se auch nicht verwerflich. 
Blöd wird es erst, wenn wir glauben, die Weisheit gepachtet und, auf unser Hobby gemünzt, die "beste" und allem anderen überlegene Methode gefunden zu haben. 

Ich freue mich lieber, dass es so viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt, probiere das Meiste davon aus und mache am Ende das, was mir Spaß macht oder Fische bringt oder den Gang zum Händler nötig macht. Oder, zugegeben, was mir irgendein Youtuber suggeriert hat.


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2022)

Hallo,

ich versuche schon die Fische mit der Technik zu fangen, die mir im jeweiligen Moment am besten zusagt und zu meinen Prinzipien passt.

Für mich ist aber am wichtigsten, dass ich am Ende des Tages zufrieden nach Hause gehen kann.

Das hängt nicht unbedingt davon ab, ob und was ich gefangen habe.

Auch an so manchen Schneidertagen stellt sich bei mir ein Gefühl der der Zufriedenheit ein.

Wobei ich vermutlich oft nicht losziehen würde, wenn ich vorher genau wüsste, dass garantiert nichts beißt.
Das Gefühl, dass jederzeit ein Biss kommen könnte, brauche ich schon.


----------



## seatrout61 (5. März 2022)

Ich würde nicht von attraktiv/unattraktiv, sondern von aktiv/beweglich und inaktiv/stationär sprechen.

Spinnangeln ist IMHO u.a. deshalb so populär, weil dies häufig(er) ein sehr aktives bewegliches Angeln ist...viele Angler mit Bürojobs lieben die Bewegung in der Natur  als Ausgleich...und die Zielfische beim Spinnangeln sind nunmal keine Friedfische...im Gegensatz dazu wird das Friedfischen häufig(er) als stationäres Ansitzangeln wahrgenommen, auch wenn es da Ausnahmen gibt..


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. März 2022)

Räume gerade bissle den Keller aus - irre - Tütenweise KILOWEISE Gummifische , Twister , verranzte Bleiköppe , etc. , etc.

Die Dinger schaffen es im Leben nich´ mehr ans Wasser.

Schon sehr speziell, was man als Angler so hortet - hätte gerade lieber die DM. / Euro´s zurück...


R.S.


----------



## Breamhunter (5. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das sieht man ja auch in den Läden: 40% Spinfish, 30% Karpfen, 19% Norwegen, 10% Wels, 1% Plötze.


Die 20% FoPu hast Du vergessen. Dann wären wir aber schon bei 120% insgesamt 

Ich habe das Angeln vor einem halben Jahrhundert auch fast ausschließlich mit dem Stippen begonnen. Heute bin ich immer noch zu 90% mit der Bolo/Feeder unterwegs. 
Ich war auch schon in Irland/Schweden/Mecklenburg. Dort wurde dann ausschließlich mit KuKö auf Hechte geangelt. 
Aber hier wie gesagt fast nur noch Stippe/Feeder. Da weiß ich wenigstens zu 100% daß ich was fange. 
Ab und zu wird allerdings auch mal ein Gummi/Blinker/Wobbler eingeleiert.
In den 90ern habe ich den Kids als Jugendleiter das Stippen nähergebracht. Von denen sind tatsächlich heute noch welche dabei.


----------



## Tricast (5. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Und wenn doch, sich ne gewisse Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme  gegenüber anderen Anglern und ihren Angeltechniken bewahrt.


Ich habe es schon öfter kundgetan: Angeln ist ein geiles Hobby weil für jeden "Idioten" etwas dabei ist. Der eine sitzt mit seinem Klappstuhl und ner Kiste Bier am Wasser, der andere läuft sich die Füße platt mit seiner Spinnrute, wieder ein anderer zieht mit seinem Hausstand ans Wasser; der eine wähnt sich als was besseres weil er ein Fly Boy ist und der Stipper fährt seine 13m Kopfrute aus uns läßt seinen Hintern auf eine Kiepe gleiten, dafür kaufen sich andere ein schönes Auto. Dann gibt es noch die Meeresangler und und und.    

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (5. März 2022)

Hängt natürlich auch immer vom Gewässer ab. Auf youtube und in Zeitschriften habe ich das Gefühl, dass Streetfishing immer mehr zum Trend wird. Gibt es bei uns aber gar nicht, da wir sehr naturnahe Gewässer haben.

Ich selbst bin in erster Linie Spinnfischer, gehe aber auch mit der Feederrute gerne ans Wasser. Feedern ist ja auch eine halbwegs aktive Angelei. Mit stundenlangen Karpfenansitzen kann ich dagegen nichts anfangen.

An meinem Vereinssee gibt es allerdings schon viele Karpfenangler. Viele von denen sitzen auch die ganze Nacht am Wasser. Und dann gibt es noch die „Wurm auf Grund“ fischer. Das sind hauptsächlich ältere Angler, die seit Jahrzehnten immer mit der gleichen Standardmontage losziehen. Die haben auch kein Interesse daran, Neues auszuprobieren. So findet jeder Angler seine Methode.


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2022)

Hallo,


Tricast schrieb:


> Angeln ist ein geiles Hobby weil für jeden "Idioten" etwas dabei ist.


Und wenn die Idioten dann auch noch ne gewisse Rücksicht gegenüber anderen Idioten und der Natur zeigen, wäre aus meiner Sicht auch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Tricast (5. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Und wenn die Idioten dann auch noch ne gewisse Rücksicht gegenüber anderen Idioten und der Natur zeigen, wäre aus meiner Sicht auch alles in Ordnung.


Genau !!!! Es ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.   

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Astacus74 (6. März 2022)

ich hab mir mal die letzten Titelseiten angeschaut und in 6 Monaten nur einmal ein Aal auf dem Titel der Rest seht selbst






und dann so teilweise so fotografiert das der Fisch übergroß erscheint oder halt Werbung für eigene überteuerte Köder gemacht wird aber so ist das heute

Hauptsache Raubfisch aber was soll es bleibt mehr Friedfisch für uns



Gruß Frank


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, dass die Anzahl der Allround und gerade Weissfischangler wohl sehr wenig vertreten ist. Ich selber angel bis auf Karpfen eig auf alles  Oft Raubfisch - und eben gerne auf Weissfisch. Gerade an den Flüssen sehe ich die Jahre hinweg eig nur noch Spinnangler und wenn mal einer ansitzt - dann nur nur auf Raubfisch oder ggf. noch auf Aal.

Wie ist es bei euch? Kann es sein, dass Weissfische usw. in D keine Lobby mehr haben? Viele andere Foren die rund ums Stippen, Feedern usw. handelten sind Geschichte. Ab und an hört man was von Schlögl, Chaluppa und co..... aber das wars auch schon.

Ich selbe lese und höre überall nur noch Raubfisch, Holland, YPC  usw usw.....

VG
Sascha

[Edit Mod - Bild für Startseite hinzugefügt]


----------



## Allround-Angler (7. März 2022)

Jetzt, wo Du es schreibst und zeigst, fällt es mir auch auf.

Allerdings gibt es/ gab es für Karpfen und Friedfischangeln spezielle Zeitschriften.

Pro Friedfischangeln: Mit keiner anderen Methode fängt man so schnell so viele Fische wie mit einer feinen Montage und Maden oder Mistwürmer als Köder.
Beim Raubfischangeln gibt es längere Beispausen, 1. gibt es weniger 2. fressen sie seltener.


----------



## fishhawk (7. März 2022)

Hallo,


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hauptsache Raubfisch aber was soll es bleibt mehr Friedfisch für uns


Herbst und Winter sind zwar eher Raubfischzeit, aber das scheint sich auch übers Jahr durchzuziehen, Rute und Rolle hatte  z.B. nur 05/22 ne Schleie auf dem Cover, das wars zum Thema Friedfisch.  Die zwei Karpfen zählen dann m.E. eher zur Kategorie "Szene" .

Ansonsten dürften die Erwartungen an den Geschmack der Zielgruppe die Auswahl bestimmen.
Die kriegt man vermutlich mit den von Dir genannten Tricks eher zum Kauf des Heftes motiviert.



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es/ gab es für Karpfen und Friedfischangeln spezielle Zeitschriften.


Für Raubfischangeln gibt es aber vermutlich deutlich mehr special-interest-magazine.

Bei uns am Kiosk ist mir übrigens noch kein Friedfischmagazin in die Finger gekommen.

In England sieht das schon wieder anders aus.



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Mit keiner anderen Methode fängt man so schnell so viele Fische



Ist aber nur ein Argument für Angler, die das auch mögen.


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2022)

Bei mir ähnlich - an meinen Gewässer gibt es Karpfenangler, Spinnfischer und Raubfisch-Ansitzer.
Sonst wird nichts betrieben. Das macht es, was große Friedfische angeht, zum Eldorado. Rotaugen über 40cm sind hier die Regel, ebenso Brassen über 60 und Barben über 70cm. Döbel unter 50cm sind "Kleinfisch".

Für die Älteren ist der Raubfisch interessanter, weil er besser zu essen ist. Für die Jüngeren, weil er gehypt wird und einfach oftmals interessanter aussieht als die Weißfische. Dazu kommt: Der Mensch will immer das haben, was selten ist. Wer ständig Kapitale fängt stumpft ab und verliert die Lust.
Außerdem ist das Spinnfischen "sauberer". Kein Futter, das sich ständig auf der Hose verteilt, , die gefangenen Fischarten sind einfach zu halten und behandeln, im Gegensatz zu einer schleimigen Brasse.

Was die Ausrüstung angeht muss ich aber widersprechen. Wenn ich nur eben schnell ne Stunde Feedern gehen will, dann hab ich kaum mehr dabei als beim Spinnfischen. Futtereimer, eine Rute, Kescher, Hosentasche voll Haken und Körben und einen Stuhl. Klar, hier braucht es minimal mehr Vorbereitung, was das Futter angeht, aber auch das hält bei passender Lagerung eine Woche und mehr.


----------



## MarkusZ (7. März 2022)

Trollwut schrieb:


> die gefangenen Fischarten sind einfach zu halten und behandeln, im Gegensatz zu einer schleimigen Brasse.


Aber mit mehr Risiko für die Finger.

Scharfe Zähne, Stacheln, Kiemendeckeldornen etc. findet man bei Friedfischen eher selten.

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es an einigen Gewässern schon auch eine größere Anzahl Angler, die ganz gezielt auf Friedfische aus ist.


Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Mit keiner anderen Methode fängt man so schnell so viele Fische


Das dürfte dabei eine Rolle spielen. Von denen wird auch alles entnommen und verwertet was Flossen und Schuppen hat.

Mittlerweile wurden sogar schon Mengenbegenzungen für Weißfische eingeführt, weil da von manchen Angler übers Jahr schätzungsweise mehrere Zentner entnommen  wurden.

Zur Zielgruppe für Angelmagazine oder Szenekanäle gehören diese Angler aber vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. März 2022)

Wir haben hier in der Tat ein interessantes Thema, zu dem es viel Diskussionsstoff gibt.
Allerdings bin ich ein wenig darüber verwundert, dass neben den ganzen (oft abwertenden) Punkten keiner an den wohl möglich relevantesten Punkt gedacht hat.

*Unsere Gesetze*

Wir müssen uns doch nur bei unseren Nachbarn in den Niederlanden umschauen und stellen schnell fest, dass die Friedfisch Angelei dort die beliebteste und häufigste Methode ist. Sowohl für den Gelegenheitsangler als auch bei Wettkämpfen, die dort fast täglich stattfinden. In erster Linie die Angelei mit der Stipprute oder Kopfrute + Sitz. Es gibt kaum einen Tag in den Niederlanden, an denen man dort nicht einen Kanal voll mit diversen Anglern und ihren Kopfruten sieht.

In Deutschland waren Futter, Kopfruten und c.o. vor einigen Jahren noch fester Bestandteil der Angelläden und haben einen Großteil der Umsätze ausgemacht. Das aber ist in den letzten Jahren enorm gesunken bzw. fast ganz verschwunden. Denn die komplette Wettkampf-Szene hat sich verabschiedet.

Es ist doch kein wunder, dass diese Angelei hier unattraktiv für die Leute ist, die sie gerne ausüben wollen, wenn sie überspitzt gesagt dabei mit einem Bein im Knast stehen. Der Großteil der Angelei auf Fried- und Weißfische findet in der Masse statt. In der Masse kann und wollen die wenigsten die Fische aber verwerten, weshalb man nach dem Gesetz die Angelei sehr schnell einstellen müsste. Aber die Masse ist es oft, die hier Spaß macht. Und Spaß alleine ist ja leider nicht der Grund, weshalb wir angeln dürfen. Die Wettkämpfe sind dementsprechend auch verboten.

Was bleibt?
Das Stippen für Köderfische oder wenn doch Mal jemand ein paar Fischfrikadellen fangen möchte. Letzte scheinen in den letzten Jahren, warum auch immer, immer weniger beliebt zu sein.

Und machen wir uns nichts vor.
Sobald wir hier in Deutschland anfangen würden, in Masse Friedfische zu fangen, hätten wir relativ schnell irgendeinen der Hobby-Polizisten an der Backe, die uns anzeigen oder ankreiden wollen. Und nicht selten kommen die aus den eigenen Lagern.

Also ist das Friedfischeangeln unattraktiv in den Medien? Vermutlich ja. Aber sind die Medien alleine daran schuld? Nein! Denn die Medien müssen eben das liefern, was gefragt wird. Und während der Köderfisch auf Zander und Hecht sowie der Ansitz auf Aal und Karpfen eine große Beliebtheit behalten und daher auch immer wieder in den Medien auftauchen, wird das Angeln auf Friedfisch kaum noch gefragt sein. Und das kann ich auch verstehen, denn Beiträge lese und Videos schaue ich nur zu Themen, die mich auch bewegen. Und was ich eh nicht ausüben kann, brauche ich mir auch nicht anschauen.

P.S. Ich habe das Glück an der Grenze zu wohnen und neben ein paar Deutschen Vereinen die Niederlande als mein Hausgewässer zu haben. Dort gehe ich immer wieder gerne auf Friedfisch los, auch wenn das Raubfisch Angeln noch meine liebste Disziplin ist. Dennoch juckt es mir immer wieder in den Fingern, hin und wieder auf Friedfische zu angeln.


----------



## thanatos (7. März 2022)

also ich sehe die heutige Entwicklung eher positiv für mich -
vor 40 Jahren mußte man sich ganz schön beeilen um nach Feierabend noch einen bevorzugten 
Platz auf dem 30 Ha See abzubekommen . Eine Rute auf was Essbares die zweite Rute zum Stippen .
war hier Gang und Gebe - man hatte ja auch für seine Tierchen zu sorgen ( nix aus der Dose )
Wie schön ist es doch heute oft habe ich den See für mich ganz allein - außer am Wochenende 
da bleibe ich zu Hause da gehört der See den Profis man sieht nur irgend wo ein Camp am Ufer 
aber im Umkreis bis zu 1000 m ist der See " abgespannt "
Ja Hegefischen - zur Regulierung der Weißfischpopulation führen wir auch durch .
Stippen wenn man es unter Leistungsdruck betreibt ist nicht weniger anspruchsvoll als
Fliegenfischen aber wenn es ganz entspannt betreibt richtig schön und wenn man mal das Pech
hat das ein Karpfen die Made oder die Teigkugel nimmt ist man ganz stolz wenn man ihn 
mit der Kopfrute und 0,09 mm Vorfach nach ewiger Zeit endlich auf die Schuppen legt .
Ja mein Anglerleben habe ich gelebt - keine Ziele mehr - keine Träume -  keine unnötige Gerödel - Schlepperei nur noch
genießen und entspannen .


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2022)

Dennis Knoll 

Hallo Dennis,

korrekt - den Aspekt der gesetzl. Lage hatte bisher keiner erwähnt. Sicherlich auch ein Grund - aber an dem Argument würde mich stören, da es auf der anderen Seite nach wie vor noch eine Reihe von Karpfen und Welsangler gibt, die def. ihre Fische auch allesammt zu nahezu 100% nicht verwerten (möchten). Aber die ticken eben anders - im positiven Sinne.

Ich kanns aus dem kulinatischen Grund verstehen, dass man vermehrt auf Räuber geht. Und wie ich am WE wieder gemerkt habe.... der Faktor Zeit und Schlepperei.....

Auch mit leichterem Gepäck habe ich mehr Zeugs beim Friedfischen dabei, als bei nem 5h Trip beim Spinnfischen......


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. März 2022)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Lage hatte bisher keiner erwähnt. Sicherlich auch ein Grund - aber an dem Argument würde mich stören, da es auf der anderen Seite nach wie vor noch eine Reihe von Karpfen und Welsangler gibt, die def. ihre Fische auch allesammt zu nahezu 100% nicht verwerten (möchten). Aber die ticken eben anders - im positiven Sinne.


Da kommt Masse und Klasse ins Spiel. Friedfisch = Masse und Karpfen und Wels sind da die Klasse. Die werden selten und oft auch Nachts gefangen. Wenn dann Mal "einer" zurück gesetzt wird, bekommt das nicht zwingend jemand mit und dann kann man immer noch sagen (je nach Bundesland versteht sich) "das der Fisch nicht die gewünschte Speisegröße hat". Beim Friedfisch wird das in der Masse nicht mehr klappen.

Das Friedfischangeln in Masse ist ja auch eine beliebte Wettkampfangelei, während das beim Welsangeln kaum und beim Karpfenangeln selten der Fall ist.
Ich denke daher, dass der Aspekt weiterhin noch der relevanteste ist. So hatte ich es auch damals im Angelladen beobachtet, als das Sortiment von Jahr zu Jahr weniger wurde und besagte Angler verschwunden sind oder sich eine andere Richtung gesucht haben.


----------



## MarkusZ (7. März 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> So hatte ich es auch damals im Angelladen beobachtet, als das Sortiment von Jahr zu Jahr weniger wurde und besagte Angler verschwunden sind oder sich eine andere Richtung gesucht haben.


Dürfte schon mit einer der Faktoren sein. wenn auch nicht unbedingt der hauptsächliche.

Wenn deutsche Angler im Ausland z.B. WM-Titel im Feederangeln etc. gewinnen, erregt das in DE vermutlich auch nur noch in kleinen Kreisen etwas Aufsehen.

Beim Specimen-Hunting auf bestimmte Friedfischarten fängt mancher Angler aber vermutlich weniger Fisch, als z.B. ein Barschangler, der nen Schwarm hungriger, futterneidischer Stachelflosser erwischt.


----------



## Mescalero (7. März 2022)

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass die aufgrund unserer Gesetzeslage fehlende Matchszene ein gravierender Faktor ist. 

In den USA z.B. findet soviel ich weiß praktisch kein Friedfischangeln statt. Es gibt Fliegenfischen und Bass und natürlich das Meer und das wars. In anderen Ländern ist es ähnlich. 
Scheint also so etwas wie ein gesellschaftliches Phänomen zu sein. 

Wären Matches legal möglich, gäbe es sicher auch welche. Aber massenhaft? Schwer vorstellbar. Und gäbe es dann auch mehr Friedfischer unter den Hobbyanglern?
Eher nicht, jedenfalls nicht signifikant mehr.


----------



## andyblub (7. März 2022)

Sehe ich auch so. Zumal ich "Friedfischangeln" nicht automatisch mit "Wettbewerbsangeln" verbinden mag. Letzteres erscheint mir extrem aufwendig und materialintensiv (Sitzkiepe, Futter usw.). Meiner Meinung nach ist das eher die Expertenausprägung wie es sie auch beim Spinnfischen (z.B. mit Boot) oder Karpfen/Welsangeln (Zelt, Liege) ebenfalls gibt.

Für mich ist Friedfischangeln jedenfalls näher an der als "langweiliges Opaangeln" gescholtenen Angelform mit der schlichten Pose oder dem Grundblei als bei den Wettkämpfern mit Hightech-Stippen/Bolos oder Feeder-Equipment. Da es gerade so herrlich antizyklisch außer Mode ist, mache ich das auch wirklich gerne.


----------



## magi (7. März 2022)

Neben den vielen ,schon genannten und richtigen Argumenten, geben m.E. die Gewässer selbst auch maßgeblich den "Trend der Mehrheit" in Sachen Angeltechnik und Ausrichtung vor. Ich bin nicht so naiv das alles auf irgendwelche Medien-Trends zu schieben, sondern sehe in diesem Zusammenhang auch ganz klar einen deutlichen Rückgang der Biomasse an mir bekannten Gewässern. Ich kenne einige Gewässer, da hättest du vor 25-30 Jahren mit 10 kg Friedfisch im Kescher nicht mal ne kleine Chance auf die Top-ten beim Vereinsfischen gehabt. In der heutigen Zeit bis du dort mit 300 GRAMM Weissfisch (fast) sicher unter den ersten 3 Plätzen. Wohlgemerkt, gleiche Gewässer und z.T. auch gleiche Angler. Da fängst du heute nicht selten eher einen Hecht als eine Brasse. Preise, oder sagen wir mal besser kleine "Anerkennungen", müssen heutzutage nicht selten verlost werden, weil es gar keine / keine wertungsrelevanten Fänge gibt. Es bedarf dann keiner großen Fantasie zu erahnen, wie die Mehrheit dann dort heute angeltechnisch unterwegs ist. Ich würde persönlich sofort wieder zu Feederrute, Picker und Matchrute greifen, wenn die Frequenz beim Friedfischangeln an meinen Vereinsgewässern passen würde. Tut sie aber nicht und deshalb sitzen auch nicht wenige bekannte Gesichter aus vergangenen Tagen heute am Forellenpuff oder spezialisieren sich anders. Die großen Tage des Friedfischangelns sind an vielen Gewässern hier in NRW Geschichte oder im Vergleich zu "Früher" harte Kost geworden für die verbliebenen Spezialisten. Das sieht an den oft nährstoffreichen Gewässern in NL schon wieder ganz anders aus, während hier mehr und mehr klare Gewässer vorherrschen, die man besser als blaue Wüsten bezeichnen sollte. Die gesetzliche Lage, oder sagen wie besser die um unser Tun herum entstandene Aufmerksamkeit tut ihr übriges. Früher hat es keine S... interessiert, wenn der Setzkescher nach den Fischen geleert wurde und/oder nur einzelne Exemplare entnommen wurden.


----------



## rippi (7. März 2022)

Wisst ihr was das größte Problem ist? Das immer mehr Vereine ihre Mitglieder (bzw. Fischereinutzungsberechtigte ihrer Unternutzungsberechtigten) maßregeln wollen und Anfüttern verbieten oder signifikant einschränken (während des Angelns, darf ein läppisches PVA-Beutelchen mit Futter ausgebracht werden und solche Sperenzchen).
Ich meine, wisst ihr wie viel Spaß feedern ohne Anfüttermittel macht? Gar keinen.


----------



## andyblub (7. März 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Neben den vielen ,schon genannten und richtigen Argumenten, geben m.E. die Gewässer selbst auch maßgeblich den "Trend der Mehrheit" in Sachen Angeltechnik und Ausrichtung vor. Ich bin nicht so naiv das alles auf irgendwelche Trends zu schieben, sondern sehe in diesem Zusammenhang auch ganz klar einen deutlichen Rückgang der Biomasse an mir bekannten Gewässern. Ich kenne einige Gewässer, da hättest du vor 25-30 Jahren mit 10 kg Friedfisch im Kescher nicht mal ne kleine Chance auf die Top-ten beim Vereinsfischen gehabt. In der heutigen Zeit bis du dort mit 300 GRAMM Weissfisch unter den ersten 3 Plätzen. Wohlgemerkt, gleiche Gewässer und z.T. auch gleiche Angler. Da fängst du heute nicht selten eher einen Hecht als eine Brasse. Preise, oder sagen wir mal besser keine "Anerkennungen", müssen heutzutage nicht selten verlost werden, weil es gar keine/ keine wertungsrelevanten Fänge gibt. Es bedarf dann keiner großen Fantasie zu erahnen, wie die Mehrheit dann dort heute angeltechnisch unterwegs ist. Ich würde persönlich sofort wieder zu Feederrute, Picker und Matchrute greifen, wenn die Frequenz beim Friedfischangeln an meinen Vereinsgewässern passen würde. Tut sie aber nicht und deshalb sitzen auch nicht wenige bekannte Gesichter aus vergangenen Tagen  heute am Forellenpuff oder spezialisieren sich anders. Die großen Tage des Friedfischangelns sind an vielen Gewässern hier in NRW Geschichte oder im Vergleich zu "Früher" harte Kost geworden für die verbliebenen Spezialisten. Das sieht an den oft nährstoffreichen Gewässern in NL schon wieder ganz anders aus, während hier mehr und mehr klare Gewässer vorherrschen, die man besser als blaue Wüsten bezeichnen sollte. Die gesetzliche Lage oder sagen wie besser die um unser Tun herum entstandene Aufmerksamkeit tut ihr übriges. Früher hat es keine S... interessiert, wenn der Setzkescher nach den Fischen geleert wurde und/oder nur einzelne Exemplare entnommen wurden.



Guter Beitrag! Ich bin auch aus NRW und würde das voll unterschreiben. Früher war's wirklich deutlich besser, auch wenn ich nicht allzu fangorientiert unterwegs bin, aber zu lange ganz ohne Action ist es schon langweilig. Damals vermochte der Experte vielleicht 50 Fische am Tag zu erwischen und ich als Laie nur 5-10, was für mich immer noch unglaublich spaßig war. Heute bekommt der Experte 5-10 und ich 0-3 (um eine Tendenz abzugeben). Ein Schneidertag beim Friedfischangeln ist auch generell schmerzhafter als beim Spinnfischen. Die Hände müffeln nach Futter/Köder, man hat viel geschleppt und saß viel herum, wohingegen man beim Spinnfischen zumindest Auslauf hatte und die obligatorische Pflichtdusche nach dem Angeln nur bei einer neuen Heldengeschichte notwendig ist


----------



## fishhawk (7. März 2022)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> also ich sehe die heutige Entwicklung eher positiv für mich -


Da haben wir ne ähnliche Denkweise.


----------



## thanatos (7. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> In den USA z.B


nur so mal neben bei - amerikanische Angler kenne ich nur aus Filmen - sie haben echt die tollsten Sachen 
Vater und Sohn ziehen los , jeder hat eine Angel und Papa trägt noch eine kleinen Gerätekoffer ,
am Wasser setzen sie sich dann auf ihre bequemen Klappstühle , wie man ne Angel hält geschweige denn 
auswirft hat man vergessen ihnen zu zeigen - und dann wird ein richtiges Monster gekeschert - nein 
ich bin nicht neidisch - aber so einen Koffer mit dem Inhalt bei der geringen Größe hab ich mir auch schon immer gewünscht .
Eine Ausnahme macht der Film " In der Mitte entspringt ein Fluß " da habe ich mir die Fliegenfischerszenen 
rauskopiert und x mal angesehen .


----------



## Floma (7. März 2022)

"Früher" war Weißfisch dankbarer. Der kurzweilige Mittelbau ist leider eingebrochen. Was noch gut zu fangen ist, sind die kleinen Fischchen und an einem Premium-Delüxxx-Tag das vereinzelte Prachtexemplar. Alles, was dem Komoran ins Beuteschema fällt, ist heute schwerlich an den Haken zu bekommen. Der Klimawandel ist sicher ein weiterer Faktor. Das wirkt sich natürlich auf die Popularität des Weißfisch-Fischens aus.

Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten.


----------



## thanatos (7. März 2022)

War eben auf der Raubfischseite - " wirklich große Ködertasche gesucht "
hallöle - wenn ich mal schnell stippen gehe - ne soviel schleppe ich nicht mit -
eine Rute ,eine Umhängetasche , Box mit 3-5 Ersatzmontagen , Ersatzhaken , eine 1 Kg Kaffeetüte 
Lockfutter , Maden und eine Plastetüte für den Fang - nicht stehlenswerter Kescher liegt im Boot . 
für mein Ziel 30 Rotaugen ( mehr möchte ich nicht ) reicht das alle mal .
Beim Spinnfischen habe ich kein Futter -aber meine Köderbox  statt Ersatzmontagen - da ich oft von Land aus spinne 
habe ich noch das Gaff dabei


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (8. März 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> War eben auf der Raubfischseite - " wirklich große Ködertasche gesucht "
> hallöle - wenn ich mal schnell stippen gehe - ne soviel schleppe ich nicht mit -
> eine Rute ,eine Umhängetasche , Box mit 3-5 Ersatzmontagen , Ersatzhaken , eine 1 Kg Kaffeetüte
> Lockfutter , Maden und eine Plastetüte für den Fang - nicht stehlenswerter Kescher liegt im Boot .
> ...


Spinnfischen kann man aber auch sehr minimalistisch betreiben. Ich habe nur eine kleine Umhängetasche mit maximal 2 Boxen und einer Blinkertasche dabei. Bis vor ein paar Jahren habe ich auch sämtlichen Krempel ans Wasser geschleppt (nach dem Motto: "vielleicht brauche ich es ja doch"). Dann habe ich mir aber angewöhnt, von allem nur etwas einzupacken. Die große Ködersammlung bleibt im Keller, während ich nur eine Auswahl meiner Köder für den Angeltag zusammenstelle. Auch an sehr verlustreichen Tagen, sind mir bisher nie die Köder ausgegangen.


----------



## Kanten (8. März 2022)

Naja, ist halt ein durch Influencer ausgelöster Trend. Mit Gummifisch und Wobbler lassen sich halt spannendere und besser vermarktbare Videos produzieren als mit Futterkorb und schmutzigen Fingernägeln. 

Das kann sich mMn aber auch irgendwann wieder ändern, wenn vielleicht irgendwann mal das "Zen-Finden am Karpfenteich" gehyped wird. Geld verdienen können die Herrsteller mit Friedfisch-Angeln genauso gut wie mit dem Raubfischangeln (vielleicht sogar besser). Und die sind es die am Ende entscheiden, was die Influencer influencen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, dass die Anzahl der Allround und gerade Weissfischangler wohl sehr wenig vertreten ist. Ich selber angel bis auf Karpfen eig auf alles  Oft Raubfisch - und eben gerne auf Weissfisch. Gerade an den Flüssen sehe ich die Jahre hinweg eig nur noch Spinnangler und wenn mal einer ansitzt - dann nur nur auf Raubfisch oder ggf. noch auf Aal.

Wie ist es bei euch? Kann es sein, dass Weissfische usw. in D keine Lobby mehr haben? Viele andere Foren die rund ums Stippen, Feedern usw. handelten sind Geschichte. Ab und an hört man was von Schlögl, Chaluppa und co..... aber das wars auch schon.

Ich selbe lese und höre überall nur noch Raubfisch, Holland, YPC  usw usw.....

VG
Sascha

[Edit Mod - Bild für Startseite hinzugefügt]


----------



## Fr33 (8. März 2022)

Moin, ich muss auch so im Nachhinein sagen, dass ich beim Friedfisch bzw. nennen wir es mal auch Allround Angeln in den letzten Jahren schon öfters geschneidert habe. Besonders im Rhein und Main, was damals undekbar war.

Als ich mit der Angellei angefangen hatte, konnte man sich vor Brassen im Rhein gar nicht retten. Ein Kodeckel nach dem anderen konnte man da fangen. Und es gab sogar noch Kaulbarsche! Ab und an fing man große Rotaugen, Güstern, Karpfen, Barben und Alande! Irgendwann wurde der Fluss sauberer und die Brassenmasse nahm ab. generell nahm alles ab. Dafür fing mal mehr Barben und Nasen etc  Meine letzten ernsthaften Fänge am Rhein sind lange her und ich bin skeptisch dieses Jahr. Dabei habe ich im Winter mal den ganzen Kram wieder in Schuss gebracht.....

Aber das ist ein Grund warum ich zum Friedfischen halt doch unseren Vereinsweiher aufsuche und weniger ne riesen Session am Rhein gemacht hatte. Der Aufwand hat mit abgeschreckt. Klar hab ich auch beim spinnfischen Schneidertage.... aber wie oben geschrieben, hab ich weniger Zeit, Equipment usw. investiert ....

Bis ich die Kiepe in der Steinpackung sicher aufgestellt habe, habe ich als Spinnangler bereits nen ganzen Spot abgefischt


----------



## Rhein_Angler (8. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Also ich kann den Eindruck nicht bestätigen. Wenn ich hier im Rhein-Neckar-Kreis an den Rhein gehe sitzen da eigentlich immer einige Feederangler. Gerade am Sonntag Habenichts wieder mehrere gesehen. Auch am Altrhein kenne ich die ein oder andere Stelle die eigentlich immer mit Anglern besetzt sind die auf Weißfische ansitzen.

Eventuell ist das ja aber Regional unterschiedlich.

Grüße 
Benne


----------



## Bronni (8. März 2022)

Hallo Benne,
ich kann dies nur bestätigen, auch bei uns am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal rund um Münster sitzen immer einige Feeder-Angler und Bolo-Angler, allerdings gehören sie fast alle schon den etwas älteren Semestern an, die jüngeren Angler bevorzugen doch eher das Spinnfischen. Versuche, jüngeren Vereinsmitgliedern das Ansitzangeln schmackhaft zu machen, ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen leider fehlgeschlagen. Gemeinschaftsangeln sind auch nicht mehr gefragt, die jungen Leuchte treffen sich zum kurzweiligen Spinnfischen, keine längere Vorbereitung, Rute raus und los. Das Positive daran ist, die vielen und großen Rotaugen im Kanal sind dann nur für uns


----------



## Fr33 (8. März 2022)

Gerade jetzt im Frühjahr kanns durchaus auch an der Tatsache liegen. dass einige Gewässer /Bundesländer komplettes Spinnfisch &  KöFi Verbot haben..... glaube RLP usw. haben das. Dann sieht man wieder mehr "Friedfischer"


----------



## DenizJP (8. März 2022)

Ich denke es ist eine Mischung aus allem ^^

Social Media bzw. Internetwahn / Wenig Gepäck schleppen / Verwertbarkeit der Fische / Soziales Umfeld etc.

außerdem kann man ja Spinnfischen auch in hippen Markenklamotten von Fox Rage etc. tun ^^

hier am Main sehen beim Ansitz gefühlt 90% der Angler aus (mich eingeschlossen ^^) als ob sie in den Krieg ziehen.




das spricht vermutlich nicht jeden an bzw. schreckt ab.


----------



## Mescalero (8. März 2022)

Letztens meinte jemand in einem YT Kommentar,  der Filmer solle nicht so viel sprechen, er verjage alle Fische. Und vor allem: Camouflage anziehen! Dann würden ihn die Forellen nicht sehen. Das war ernst gemeint!


----------



## Minimax (8. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> außerdem kann man ja Spinnfischen auch in hippen Markenklamotten von Fox Rage etc. tun ^^


Gilt aber auch für die Friedfischhatz:
Die Preise für guten Tweed und Cord sind in den letzten Jahren explodiert. Da zahlt man für jedes Karo und jeden Houndstooth extra!


----------



## rippi (8. März 2022)

Ich wollte mir auch mal einen Tweedanzug kaufen, aber das ging übel in die Hose. Servicewüste Textilhandel.


----------



## Minimax (8. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir auch mal einen Tweedanzug kaufen, aber das ging übel in die Hose. Servicewüste Textilhandel.


Tweedanzug, eine Träumerei. Ich kann lediglich eine Tweedmütze ans Wasser führen- sozusagen als Symbol und letzte Schwundstufe.

Aber abgesehen davon dürfte eine Jackettjacke/Sakko vermutlich das fürs Angeln unpraktischte Kleidungsstück sein, das menschliche Eitelkeit jemals ersonnen hat, Mit den möglichen Ausnahmen von Allongeperücke und golddurchwirktem Ballkleid.

Bei einer Tweedweste hingegen sieht die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aus..


----------



## Tokka (8. März 2022)

Ich war heute Nachmittag auch wieder am Flüsschen. Das Flüsschen ist allerdings noch immer ein gut gefüllter Strom. Dafür war ich nicht perfekt ausgerüstet. Ich denke für diese Jahreszeit bräuchte ich noch eine Barbelrute, oder was meint ihr? Irgendetwas um die 1,75 lbs und 12 ft. Naja, der Tackelaffe sitzt mir wieder im Nacken und flötet…. Im Sommer könnte ich sie auch als leichte Karpfen oder für Schleie oder Zander oder gr. Brassen oder oder oder verwenden. hmmm? Ha, vielleicht sogar auf Barben… die es hier nicht gibt? Vlt. kommen sie ja noch. So, genug getrötet.

Anhang anzeigen 400905

Hier war heute meinen Base. Strategie: mit Pose und Brot oder Made auf Döbel trotten und zwischendurch an der Base mit leider zu feiner Feederrute und Korb und Made oder Mais oder Dendro oder Brot auf Döbel und Augenrot. Ich machs kurz: Es ging nix! Im letzten Jahr habe ich hier einige Döbel bis 55 gefangen. Kommt hoffentlich noch.

Ein dickes Petri an alle die heute am Wasser waren.


----------



## Minimax (8. März 2022)

Tokka schrieb:


> Ich war heute Nachmittag auch wieder am Flüsschen. Das Flüsschen ist allerdings noch immer ein gut gefüllter Strom. Dafür war ich nicht perfekt ausgerüstet. Ich denke für diese Jahreszeit bräuchte ich noch eine Barbelrute, oder was meint ihr? Irgendetwas um die 1,75 lbs und 12 ft. Naja, der Tackelaffe sitzt mir wieder im Nacken und flötet…



Auf ein Flüßchen im Hochwasser tacklemäßig einzugehen ist verlorene Liebesmüh. Am Weltfrauentag darf ich sagen, ein Flüßchen in FloodConditions mit schwerem Gerät und robusten Montagen auszukontern ist ebenso aussichtsreich wie eine Missus in vollem Furor mit nem Blumenstrauss von der Tanke zu besänftigen. In einem Fall wird selbst eine 2oz Bomb ins Gestrüpp getrieben, im anderen fliegen die Mongcheries an die Wand. Man muss auch mal zuhören können, und mit einem Flüßchen das rauscht und gischtet, diskutier ich nicht, sondern backe ganz kleine Brötchen.
Ruhe, Verständnis und_ etwas Abstand _könnten die Lösung sein- warte noch einzweidrei Wochenden, und dann wirds wieder ganz anders aussehen, und Das Flüßchen wird dir wieder seine Gunst schenken, umso mehr, wenn Du mit einem geschmackvollen Posenstrauss und einer schönen Schachtel feinster Köder reumütig antanzt.

Aber um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen: Für eine schöne, straffe* 11´ 1,75er braucht man ja gar keine Rechtfertigung. Wenige Ruten sind so versatil und dabei so klassisch. Ich glaube, eine Welt mit mehr 11/1,75 wäre eine bessere. Vergiss nicht: Es kommt die Schöne Jahreszeit mit Aal und Zander. Da wäre eine solche Rute hilfreich und eine kluge Investition.

hg
Minimax



*mit sensibler Spitze, versteht sich!


----------



## Bogaversenker (8. März 2022)

Servus,
ich kann nur von meiner Ecke,der Mainmündung reden und da sind Friedfischangler rar.Vor YT und sonstigen Plattformen war der Start ins Anglerleben mit der Stippe normal..Erfolge waren garantiert und die Motivation stieg,bis zur Spezialisierung.
Heute sind die Flüsse nährstoffärmer und somit dünner mit Weißfisch besiedelt.Hinzu kommt die Infoflut ,die man auch durchaus positiv sehen kann…Was früher mit herantasten klappte ,ersetzt heute das Video.Somit starten heute viele Neulinge direkt in die Spezialisierung und der kaptitale Waller wird zum Einstiegsziel.Die Indiustrie freut es allemal…


----------



## keilerkopf (8. März 2022)

Hi, 
meine "Hauptangelart" seit gut 20Jahren ist das Spinnfischen. 
Match, Bolorute und Schwingspitze nutze ich hauptsächlich in der Schonzeit und im Fluss beim mobilen Wandern ("Trotting"). Immer wieder spannend, wenn die Pose wandert bzw. die Schwingspitze ausschlägt. 

Bei mir liegt es hauptsächlich daran, dass meine Angeltage eher aus kurzen Trips bestehen. Mit der Spinnrute kann ich morgens, abends und sogar in der Mittagspause mein Glück herausfordern. 
Wenn ich aufbauen, füttern, loten, abbauen muss, dann muss ich auch mehr Zeit mitbringen, damit es entspannend ist. 

Zum Thema Erfolge folgende These:
Vermutlich ist es einfacher mehr und größere Fische der Arten zu fangen, die weniger stark beangelt werden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. März 2022)

In meinen allerersten Anglerjahren war ich (bis auf FoPu) auch nur mit Naturködern auf Friedfische unterwegs. Hat mir damals sehr viel Spaß gemacht - vor allem mit Pose.

Darüber bin ich bis heute sehr froh - habe dabei schon ganz zu Anfang sehr viel Universelles gelernt, das mir bis heute großen Nutzen bringt.

Auch, obwohl ich schon lange fast nur noch reiner Raubfischangler bin (Spinnrute wie Köfi).

Geblieben ist jedoch vor allem die allgemeine Faszination fürs Posenangeln (mache ich beim Ansitzen immer, wenn sinnvoll möglich - bis hoch zum Waller).

Zudem überbrücke ich die Raubfischschonzeit mit Angeln auf Döbel, Schleie und Pfannen-Satzkarpfen. Ist dann aber weitaus mehr als nur eine Notlösung: Wenn ich das mache, habe ich jeweils sehr viel Freude daran. Einfach mal ein ganz anderes Kontrastprogramm zwischendurch.

Bis dann eben die Raubfische wieder locken 

Gezielt auf Weißfisch angele ich heute nur noch, wenn ich Köfis brauche: Größenmäßig ist da bei uns schon immer etwa bei Normal-Hechtköfi-Größe Schluss. Klodeckel-Brassen etc. = Fehlanzeige, so groß werden die bei uns nicht.

Da nutze ich das "Frequenzangeln" dann einfach als Mittel zum Zweck, damit das so schnell wie möglich geht. Eine andere Verwendung für Weißfisch in Köfi-Größe habe ich persönlich nicht (bis auf ab und an mal Zusatz für Fischfrikadellen).

Insofern angele ich da ansonsten auch nicht drauf und lasse die Kleinviecher in Ruhe.

Beim Aalangeln im kleinen Fließgewässer geht mir ab und zu mal ne maximal mittelgroße Barbe als Beifang dran, finde ich dann auch eine nette Abwechslung.

Feedern und Festblei-Angeln habe ich bis heute noch nie betrieben - beides einfach gar nicht mein Ding, reizt mich jeweils null. Wenn auf Friedfisch bei mir, dann entweder mit Pose oder mit diversen Laufblei-Grundmontagen.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. März 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> habe dabei schon ganz zu Anfang sehr viel Universelles gelernt, das mir bis heute großen Nutzen bringt.


Schon nicht verkehrt, wenn man etwas breitere Kentnisse hat.

Leute, die damit angeben seit Kindesbeinen ausschließlich Carphunter oder reiner Spinnfischer zu sein, sind mir da schon etwas suspekter.


----------



## keinangelprofi (9. März 2022)

Also ich bin eher so der Allround Angler, alles ein bisschen (aber vielleicht nichts richtig ).
Ich liebe z.B. das Feedern auf Weißfische, einfach weil man einfach "erfolgreich" ist. Allerdings gibt es doch einige Gewässer mit dermaßen übermässig vielen Grundeln, dass das Feedern dort völlig spaßbefreit ist und ich das dort dann auch nicht mehr mache. Dann bleibt nur noch Spinnfischen oder so große Köder (Waller) oder Murmeln (Karpfen), die sich die kleinen Biester nicht reinwürgen können.
Bisher wurde das hier kaum erwähnt, für mich - persönlich - einer der Hauptgründe für weniger Friedfischangeln.


----------



## DenizJP (9. März 2022)

Mit Wurm, Mais oder Maden hier tagsüber am Main angeln auf Friedfische ist  sinnlos wenn nicht in beruhigten Bereichen mit Pose


----------



## Snâsh (9. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mit Wurm, Mais oder Maden hier tagsüber am Main angeln auf Friedfische ist  sinnlos wenn nicht in beruhigten Bereichen mit Pose


Hi Deniz, 

würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Dann solltest du mal mit Frank und mir los wenn es wieder wärmer ist.
Bolo-Angeln macht nämlich Spaß! Als der Kollege nen kleinen Karpfen an der 9m Rute gedrillt hat ging richtig die Post ab!


----------



## thanatos (9. März 2022)

ja mit dem nix los - ist so eine Sache - denn sie stimmt nicht - wenn man das Gewässer kennt
weis man auch wo man die Fische im Winter fängt - da wo sie im Sommer gut gebissen haben 
ist es fischleer - ich hatte mal einen Schneidertag an der Havel ein Bekannter von mir hat 
mich zwei Tage später an  " seinen " Winterangelplatz mit genommen und es hat dort gut gebissen 
gewußt wo gewusst wann !


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (11. März 2022)

Also ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass in meiner Ecke sehr viele auf Hipsterangelei umgestiegen sind. Mich soll es freuen. Die Durchschnittsgröße der Brassen an meinen Flüsschen ist auf 50 cm angestiegen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, dass die Anzahl der Allround und gerade Weissfischangler wohl sehr wenig vertreten ist. Ich selber angel bis auf Karpfen eig auf alles  Oft Raubfisch - und eben gerne auf Weissfisch. Gerade an den Flüssen sehe ich die Jahre hinweg eig nur noch Spinnangler und wenn mal einer ansitzt - dann nur nur auf Raubfisch oder ggf. noch auf Aal.

Wie ist es bei euch? Kann es sein, dass Weissfische usw. in D keine Lobby mehr haben? Viele andere Foren die rund ums Stippen, Feedern usw. handelten sind Geschichte. Ab und an hört man was von Schlögl, Chaluppa und co..... aber das wars auch schon.

Ich selbe lese und höre überall nur noch Raubfisch, Holland, YPC  usw usw.....

VG
Sascha

[Edit Mod - Bild für Startseite hinzugefügt]


----------



## Kanten (11. März 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es doch einige Gewässer mit dermaßen übermässig vielen Grundeln, dass das Feedern dort völlig spaßbefreit ist


Für mich war die Lösung eine Rute mit fettem Wurm und 2 Maiskörnern raus (abseits der Steinpackung!), das hält dann auch den Grundeln eine Zeit lang stand. Und mit der zweiten Rute: gezieltes Grundelangeln. Da bekommt Frequenzangeln eine ganz andere Bedeutung. Mir zumindest macht es Spaß und die Dinger sind echt lecker! Auch die Kinder lieben Butter-Mehl-Grundeln mehr als Fischstäbchen und wollen nicht mal Ketchup dazu. Für Catch&Cook Angler sind Grundeln eher ein Geschenk als Fluch sofern sie sich darauf einlassen und die Fummelarbeit zuhause nicht scheuen.

Wenn ich dann keinen Bock mehr auf Hochfrequenzangeln hab, kommt (außerhalb der Schonzeiten) eine Grundel an die bereitliegende dritte Rute. Dann entspannen, bis ich wieder Lust auf Hochfrequenzangeln habe.

Das einzige Problem ist es, dass man sich gut positionieren muss um trotz des Hochfrequenzangelns keinen Biss an der "richtigen" Rute zu verpassen.


----------



## Rapfologe (11. März 2022)

Hi,
eine interessante Frage.
Ich bin selber knapp Mitte 30, bin also eher jung, aber gehöre noch zur letzten Generation, die weitgehend in der Kindheit und Jugend ohne Internet und die sozialen Medien aufgewachsen ist. Ich habe vor fast 28 Jahren als Kind mit dem Angeln angefangen, erst relativ Allround orientiert, doch seit 15 Jahren bin ich fast nur noch Spinnangler. Es hat bei mir weniger mit den Fischen an sich zu tun, sondern eher mit den Faktoren: Zeit, Methoden und Platzwahl. Spinnfischen kann ich einfach schneller zwischendurch realisieren - ohne viel Vorbereitung und Zubehör (Futter etc.). Ich habe wohnortbedingt früher viel in der Stadt gefischt und bin mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ans Wasser gefahren. Da macht sich Spinnfischen einfach besser, als erst seinen Angelplatz an einer belebten Uferpromenade aufzubauen. Das würde ich mir äußerst ungern antun. Dazu macht mir das aktive Fischen und das Animieren eines Köders schlicht und ergreifend einfach viel mehr Spaß.
Friedfische an sich finde ich aber trotzdem super interessant, ich fische sehr gerne auf Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot und auf Weißfische mit der Fliegenrute oder UL-Spinnködern, nur eben nicht mit den reinen Ansitzmethoden.
Ich habe längere Zeit wegen Studium und Beruf im Ausland gelebt, da habe ich als Spinnfischer auch sehr schnell Anschluss an die lokale Angelszene und gute Bekannte gefunden. Später kamen dann auch bei mir - wenn auch sehr gedeckelt - Instagram und andere soziale Medien hinzu, wo man sich mit vielen Freunden und Bekannten über Ländergrenzen hinweg austauscht, Fänge zeigt etc. Von diesen äußeren Einflüssen möchte ich mich nicht freisprechen. Hier dominiert klar Spinnfischen.
Der große Trend ist international gesehen die amerikanische und japanische Schwarzbarsch Industrie und das Turnierfischen von entsprechend ausgerüsteten Booten, was sich  auch visuell sehr viel stärker vermarkten lässt. Europa folgt zumindest etwas angepasst an hiesige Verhältnisse und Fischarten mit den Turnieren und Teams primär in den Niederlanden und Skandinavien. Das hat natürlich unterbewusst einen enormen Einfluss, insbesondere auf die jüngere Generation, die viel stärker als meine Altersgruppe in den sozialen (Angel) Medien aufwächst und beschleunigt den Hype bezüglich Kunstköder und Raubfisch.


----------



## Mefospezialist (11. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mit Wurm, Mais oder Maden hier tagsüber am Main angeln auf Friedfische ist sinnlos


Da muss ich einfach Widerspruch einlegen, weshalb sollte das sinnlos sein? 
Ich habe meine Stammstelle auf der Flörsheimer Seite und dort fange ich immer wunderbar meine Friedfische mit der Bolo. Dort gibt es viele Nasen, fette Rotaugen, eine Menge Ukels, welche meine Lieblingsköderfische sind. 

Man muss ordentlich füttern und die Tiefe einstellen, wo die Grundelbisse ausbleiben, dann geht das ganz wunderbar.


----------



## Fr33 (11. März 2022)

Mefospezialist 

Bolo hab ich auch öfters gehört - ist aber gar nicht meins. Haste in unserer Ecke (Main/Rhein) mal Method Feedern bzw. Mini Boilies ausprobiert? Vor Jahren hab ich da mal was vom Chaluppa am Rhein mitbekommen - anscheinend war das aber nur ein Trend der sich nicht durchsetze.,...


----------



## Mefospezialist (11. März 2022)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Haste in unserer Ecke (Main/Rhein) mal Method Feedern bzw. Mini Boilies ausprobiert?


Ja habe einiges ausprobiert aber alles, was nicht auf Grund liegt ist besser, zumindest am Main.

Am Rhein gehe ich auch Feedern aber am Main nur mit der Bolo, weil ich damit die Möglichkeit habe an den Grundeln vorbei zu angeln.
Alles andere endet in einem Eimer voller Grundeln. Ein befreundeter Angler hat es mir beigebracht und seitdem gehe ich nur noch mit der Bolo an den Main, es sei denn ich fische auf Wels, Aal oder Zander.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. März 2022)

Also dass das "WettKrampfAngeln" verboten wurde, ist mir mehr als recht.

Ich habe die eutrophen Zeiten des bspw. Rheins miterlebt - und war auch in einem Verein, wo solch ein Schwach-"Sinn" der Preisangelei dort betrieben wurde.

Da wurden die Fische ( Wirbeltiere ) einfach in der Strömung in den übervollen Setzkescher gepackt , rausgehieft , gewogen und dann zurückgekippt ( grundsätzlich praktisch nicht essbar , da verseucht ).

Im Rückblick ( war selber leider auch an dem Quatsch beteiligt ) , ganz klare unnötige, niederträchtige Tierquälerei ohne Sinn - da gibt es NICHTS zu beschönigen.

"Alles hat seine Zeit" - und diese ist in meinem Sinn gottseidank vorbei .

Es stimmt m.M. nach nicht, dass Weißfische schlechtere Speisefische sind - vom Geschmack her ist ein bspw. Rotauge einem Barsch oder Zander mindestens ebenbürtig - m. Ansicht nach sogar deutlich besser ( "Stinkehecht" kommt da gar nicht mit )

...wären da die Gräten nicht...

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (11. März 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Da muss ich einfach Widerspruch einlegen, weshalb sollte das sinnlos sein?


wenn mit Bolorute oder Stellfischrute dann korrekt 

ich angele beim Ansitz aber meist auf Grund.


hab mich zwar mal an einer 8m Diabolo Stellfischrute probiert alleine aber war echt schwierig und nachdem mir beim Einfahren der mittlere Rutenteil auf den Daumen geknallt ist hab ich es auch nicht mehr probiert... ^^


----------



## Mefospezialist (11. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich angele beim Ansitz aber meist auf Grund.


Am Main ist das keine gute Idee. 
Wenn man tagsüber auf Weissfisch angeln möchte, kommt man meiner Erfahrung nach an einer Bolo mit Schwimmer nicht vorbei. Auf Grund ist nur Grundelinferno, egal ob Mais, Made, Wurm oder sonst was. 

Ich nehme die 8 Meter Shimano Bolo und stelle den Schwimmer erst so ein, das die Made/n knapp über Grund treiben. Sollten Grundeln beissen stelle ich Schrittweise immer 10cm weiter nach oben, bis keine Grundel mehr beisst. Sobald keine Grundeln mehr beissen passt die Einstellung und man fängt auch die anderen Fische.
Das funktioniert so aber nur mit der Bolo oder einer langen Stippe.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. März 2022)

Hallo 
Bei uns wars früher (also ungefähr vor 10Jahren) oder so, das an den Teichen nur Ansitzangler unterwegs waren. 
Überwiegend auf Karpfen und größere Weißfische,oder auf Hecht und Aal usw...
Und an den Fließgewässern Überwiegend Spinnfischer. 

Jetzt fliegt die am Teich auch hin und wieder ein Spinn Köder vor die Rute,weil ein übereifriger seine Köder noch nicht so richtig unter Kontrolle hat.
Der rennt dann 10 mal um den Teich und freut sich wie ein Schnittzel wenn ein 15cm Bärschlein an der Rute hängt.

Ein Ansitzangler fängt da schon mal ein dutzend an nen guten Tag.

Jucken tuts mich wenig,ich will nur meine Ruhe beim Angeln. 

Überwiegend hab ich die bei uns auch.

Ich bin eigentlich sehr gerne auf Weißfische unterwegs. 
Es gibt nichts schöneres als vor nem Seerosenfeld zu sitzen und die Pose zu beobachten. 
Vor allem weiß man nie genau was beißt.
10 mal hintereinander ein Rotauge, man nimmt gelangweilt die Rute hoch plötzlich surrt die Bremse und ein dicker Karpfen hängt am anderen Ende der Leine  .

Generell bin ich ein Allrounder der mehrere Methoden auf den selben Zielfisch verwendet. 
Zb. auf Forellen mit der Fliege, als Spinnfischer genauso wie auch Ansitz mit Bienenmade am großen Baggersee.
Eigentlich macht das Gewässer die Methode aus.
Am mini Bach trotte ich lieber als das ich da nen fetten Futterkorb reinhau.

Als ich ein knappes Jahr im Verrein war saß ich mal bei der Versammlung mit ein paar älteren Anglern zusammen. 
Ich war zuvor an nem Kleinen Fluss und erzähle begeistert wie viele tolle Fische da drin sind. 

Das sagte ein älterer Herr das man in diesem Fluss nix mehr fängt.
Früher hatte man wohl an gewissen Stellen immer einen Biss.

Ich sah in verwundert an und erzählte was da tolles drin schwimmt und was ich gefangen hab.
Einige Aitel, Barben jede Menge Brassen und richtig große Rotaugen. 
Ab und an ein paar Nasen und Hasel.

Gefangen hatte ich zwei große Aitel und zwei Forellen. 
Und noch eine großes Rotauge und mehrere kleine Aiteln und Ukelei. 

Da meinte er das er nicht auf Köderfische angelt sondern nur auf Forellen und Hecht.
Und das die Forellen abgenommen haben. 

Ich hatte zuvor selten so gute Angeltage.
Und bis heute sind da genauso viele Fische drin.
Ich fang da eigentlich immer was.

Aber für manche zählt warscheinlich nur wenn man sein Sackerl voll mit Satzforellen hat.
Ein Karpfen zählt auch gerade noch als toller Fang.

Ich wurde auch mal gefragt was ich hier mit der Kinderangel will .
Ich hatte am Weiher gerade meine nagelneue Bolognese rute getestet .

 Grüße an alle Michi.


----------



## Captain_H00k (11. März 2022)

Ich glaube mit dem Spinnfischen kann man insgesamt einfach mehr Geld verdienen,deswegen wird das von den Firmen hier mehr gepusht.Das passt zum  Zeitgeist der aktuellen Jungangler.Vom Catch & Release wie man es aus Holland kennt,bis hin zum Tacklewahn mit dem man halt Cash macht.
Zum Teil bin ich ja selber Opfer dessen,weil natürlich macht es auch Laune 



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dennis Knoll
> 
> ...
> 
> Auch mit leichterem Gepäck habe ich mehr Zeugs beim Friedfischen dabei, als bei nem 5h Trip beim Spinnfischen......



Du den Punkt muss ich mal aufgreifen.
Man kann auch was Friedfisch angeht richtig Finesse mäßig unterwegs sein.
Ich bin damals hier durch die ganzen Ükel Jungs und vor allem rhinefisher z.B. auf die Angelei mit ner Winklepicker / Picker aufmerksam geworden ,der hatte mir sowas in die Hand gedrückt.
Ein paar Jahre später kann ich sagen,man kann sich da ein Setup mit Rute,Rolle und ner wirklich Mini Tasche oder Box für Montagen bereit machen,dann nehme ich nur en kleine Portion Futter fertig angemischt in nem Beutel + ne kleine Box Maden mit,und bin rdy2 go.
Das ist wirklich exakt wie wenn man mit nem UL oder BFS Setup unterwegs ist.Zudem kann man mit sowas selbst am Rhein die Innenbereiche von Buhnen befischen.Also man ist nicht limitiert auf stille Gewässer,obwohl sehr leichtes Setup


----------



## Mefospezialist (12. März 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> ,bis hin zum Tacklewahn mit dem man halt Cash macht


Damit kann man aber nur die jungen Angler fangen.
Jeder erfahrene Angler speckt früher oder später ab, egal ob das Spinfischen oder Ansitzangeln ist. 

Wenn ich überlege, was ich früher alles mitgeschleppt habe und extra Transportwägen gekauft habe um ja alles transportieren zu können.
Heute bin ich, egal mit was oder auf was ich fische nur noch minimalistisch unterwegs und nehme nur noch das mit, was ich wirklich zum fangen benötige. Alles andere wurde über die Jahre verhökert.


----------



## Bogaversenker (12. März 2022)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Mefospezialist
> 
> Bolo hab ich auch öfters gehört - ist aber gar nicht meins. Haste in unserer Ecke (Main/Rhein) mal Method Feedern bzw. Mini Boilies ausprobiert? Vor Jahren hab ich da mal was vom Chaluppa am Rhein mitbekommen - anscheinend war das aber nur ein Trend der sich nicht durchsetze.,...


Servus,
Methodfeedern ist für mich eine Revolution in Sachen Feederangeln…ich betrieb diese Methode schon seit vielen Jahren mit Spiralbleien beim Karpfenangeln und die letzten  Jahre mit Methodbleien.Gerade im Winter an den Vereinsseen sind sie in Verbindung mit einem 10er Boilie unfassbar fängig  auf Karpfen .Vorher war die Ausbeute gleich null.
Mittlerweile praktiziere ich diese Angelei auch im Sommer am Main und Rhein auf Brassen und große Rotaugen…oft mit Miniboilies von acht Millimetern,als Beifänge gibts da auch Barben,Karpfen und Döbel…als Futter kommt ein Fischmix zum Einsatz…alles andere fängt bedeutend schlechter…Miniboilies in grellen Farben,gerne auch mal ein kleiner Popup trotz Strömung…kann ich nur mal empfehlen…


----------



## thanatos (12. März 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Stinkehecht" kommt da gar nicht mit


die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden - und kein Fisch lässt sich besser zerlegen als ein Hecht 
kein schuppen , kein ausnehmen , einfach mit einem scharfen stabilen Messer vom Schwanz bis 
zum Kopf durchziehen  Kopf ab , Bauch aufschneiden , mit dem Filetiermesser die Haut entfernen -
fertig . Gut würzen und braten und am nächsten Tag kühl aus dem Kühlschrank ,ganz einfach und
unkultiviert mit den Fingern essen - hmmm .


----------



## thanatos (12. März 2022)

Ja es geht immer irgend wie um´s Geld machen , der Trend war ja beim Friedfisch auch schon da .
Los ging es mit der Sitzkiepe - na die steht ja nicht überall gut - also mußte noch eine Plattform her 
und aller mögliche Zubehörtünnef - ja wer was auf sich und sich darstellen muß , ist daran 
nicht vorbei gekommen - und wo konnte man sich besser zeigen als bei Wettkämpfen .
Nein ich glaube nicht daß ,das Spinnfischen das Stippen verdrängt hat es sind mehr die Jungangler 
die sich auf Karpfen spezialisiert haben - die alten Stipper sind ja nun nur noch wenige und das 
Angeln hat heute ja auch einen anderen Sinn - es geht ja nur noch bei wenigen um Verwertung .


----------



## Bogaversenker (12. März 2022)

Ich denke,wenn du ein Hobby intensiv betreibst,kostet es auch entsprechend…


----------



## thanatos (13. März 2022)

Bogaversenker schrieb:


> Ich denke,wenn du ein Hobby intensiv betreibst,kostet es auch entsprechend…


ja wenn man sich beeinflussen läßt - immer was neues haben muß, wenn man meint 
man brauch etwas was um seine Fänge zu optimieren , ist ja nicht falsch - aber es geht auch anders 
mit meiner chinesischen Bambusrute für unter 20,- Ostmark habe ich nicht weniger Fische gefangen
als mit meiner 800,- DM Rute  von Trabucco , nur der Transport letzterer ist doch aufwendiger denn
sie möchte wie ein rohes Ei behandelt werden ( Transportrohr ) .
Wie viel wir ausgeben liegt ganz bei uns .
Im übrigen - ich bin da nicht besser .


----------



## Bogaversenker (13. März 2022)

Klar,da gebe ich dir recht…jeder entscheidet für sich selbst….ich für meinen Teil schätze hochwertiges ,gut funktionierendes Angelgerät,mit dem ich meine Freude habe …da ist schon ein gutes Stück Tacklefetischismus dabei,aber was wäre der Mensch ohne Fehler…


----------



## JottU (13. März 2022)

Die goldene Karausche
					

von Andal Grunert Wir Angler sind schon ein komisches Völkchen. Warum tun wir uns das überhaupt an? Morgens, noch zu finsterer und nachtschlafender Zeit rappelt der Wecker, wir quälen uns aus dem B…




					krautjunker.com
				



Und genau das macht für mich auch den Reiz des Friedfischangelns aus.


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Die goldene Karausche
> 
> 
> von Andal Grunert Wir Angler sind schon ein komisches Völkchen. Warum tun wir uns das überhaupt an? Morgens, noch zu finsterer und nachtschlafender Zeit rappelt der Wecker, wir quälen uns aus dem B…
> ...


Oh, du hast einen Andaltext ausgegraben. Vielen Dank dafür, lieber JottU


----------



## magi (14. März 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Da muss ich einfach Widerspruch einlegen, weshalb sollte das sinnlos sein?
> Ich habe meine Stammstelle auf der Flörsheimer Seite und dort fange ich immer wunderbar meine Friedfische mit der Bolo. Dort gibt es viele Nasen, fette Rotaugen, eine Menge Ukels, welche meine Lieblingsköderfische sind.
> 
> Man muss ordentlich füttern und die Tiefe einstellen, wo die Grundelbisse ausbleiben, dann geht das ganz wunderbar.


Guter Ansatz, hatte das schonmal aus deiner Feder hier irgendwo gelesen. Mal eine Frage dazu: wie passt du dein Futter an? Vermutlich wirst du ja eher auf starke Wolkenbildung bzw. Partikel setzen, die im Mittelwasser verbleiben bzw. genügend Auftrieb mitbringen, um vom Grund aufzusteigen...


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, dass die Anzahl der Allround und gerade Weissfischangler wohl sehr wenig vertreten ist. Ich selber angel bis auf Karpfen eig auf alles  Oft Raubfisch - und eben gerne auf Weissfisch. Gerade an den Flüssen sehe ich die Jahre hinweg eig nur noch Spinnangler und wenn mal einer ansitzt - dann nur nur auf Raubfisch oder ggf. noch auf Aal.

Wie ist es bei euch? Kann es sein, dass Weissfische usw. in D keine Lobby mehr haben? Viele andere Foren die rund ums Stippen, Feedern usw. handelten sind Geschichte. Ab und an hört man was von Schlögl, Chaluppa und co..... aber das wars auch schon.

Ich selbe lese und höre überall nur noch Raubfisch, Holland, YPC  usw usw.....

VG
Sascha

[Edit Mod - Bild für Startseite hinzugefügt]


----------



## Influenza (19. März 2022)

Ich liebe es wenn über die jungen Leute geredet wird. In diesem Falle die "Jungangler".
Dazu möchte ich gleich eins meiner Lieblingssokrateszitate raushauen:

"Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer."

Tja und das hat der gute Mann schon vor über zweitausend Jahren festgestellt.

Man könnte jetzt den Spieß umdrehen und sich fragen was toll dran ist als alter, dicker Mann an nem Karpfenteich zu setzen wo die Tierchen sowieso keine Chance haben abzuhauen. Da vermisse ich irgendwie den faire-jagt-gedanken.
Ich meine damit natürlich diese Angelpuffs, die fette Fische setzen und wo man eigentlich nur noch auswerfen muss. Super uncool. 

Man könnte es aber auch pragmatisch sehen: Gerade ist Schonzeit. Zumindestens hier in Bremen und da kann man eigentlich sowieso nicht Spinfischen. Schließlich sind Hecht, Barsch und Zander gerade besonders geschützt. 

Für mich die perfekte Zeit um auf Friedfische zu gehen. 

Ich finde dieses Lagerdenken im Angelsport ziemlich toxisch. Egal ob da rassistisch über die osteuropäischen Kollegen, die Alten, die Jungen usw gelästert wird. 

Das kommt in diesem Forum zum Glück nur selten vor, leider lese ich das immer wieder. Dabei könnte es so schön sein:

Denn wir haben alle ein gemeinsames Hobby, das so vielfältig ist das man niemals auslernt. Man kann der Angelei sein ganzes Leben schenken und es gibt trotzdem immer wieder was zu entdecken!
Wir genießen gemeinsam die Natur und wenn wir Glück haben kriegen wir sogar noch einen oder mehrere Fische geschenkt und haben ein leckeres Essen, welches wir uns selbst verdient haben.

Und was können wir alle voneinander lernen! Ich glaube es gibt kaum ein anderes Hobby in dem Jung von Alt und andersherum soviel voneinander lernen könnten und sich näher kommen können.

Das in Zeiten, in denen die Gesellschaft sich immer mehr spaltet, arm und reich, alt und jung, Nationalitäten, Sexualitäten usw, wäre der perfekte Aufhänger um Mal wieder aufeinander zuzugehen.
Auch weil immer mehr Menschen an Einsamkeit leiden. 

Tut mir leid daß ich etwas politisiere, darum geht's mir nicht.

Anstatt die Unterschiede kritisch zu sehen, würde ich sie als Bereicherung sehen.

Und jetzt Mal mit einem Augenzwinkern:
Wenn alle auf Raubfische gehen, na dann gibts doch viel mehr Friedfische zu fangen? 
Also was stört es das die "Jungfischer" halt lieber Zander und Hecht wollen?
Irgendwann werden auch die zur Ruhe kommen.

So oder so ist für jeden was dabei!

Ich bemerke auch gutes bei der Jugend: Viele sind für Naturschutz.

Und ja, man kann sich ruhig schon Mal Fragen ob gewisse Dinge die man früher gemacht hat, heute noch sinnvoll sind.

Ich glaube ihr wisst alle ein paar Dinge die ich meine.

Ach, wann ist man eigentlich ein Jungangler und wann ist man alt?

Gibts da irgendwo ne ISO für? 

Ich gehe jedenfalls heute Mal auf Rotfeder und freue mich schon wenn wieder einer dieser Altangler vorbei kommt und mir erklärt das es besser ist tagelang Brot in den See zu kippen. Weil das ja die Fische anlockt und überhaaaaaaupt gar keinen Effekt auf die Wasserqualität haben kann! 

Schelmische Grüße und Petri euch Lieben


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2022)

Influenza schrieb:


> Ach, wann ist man eigentlich ein Jungangler und wann ist man alt?



Ein Jungangler kann man in jedem Alter sein. Das meint eher "Angelanfänger".

Ansonsten kann ich dir im Großen und Ganzen zustimmen. Allerdings muss man nicht alle Auswüchse des Angelns gut finden.
Immer wenn die eigene Profilierungssucht/Profilneurose oder Geldgier auf Kosten der Natur oder auch der (angelnden) Allgemeinheit geht, ist es Zeit für Kritik.


----------



## Influenza (19. März 2022)

Danke!


----------



## fishhawk (19. März 2022)

Hallo,


Influenza schrieb:


> Tja und das hat der gute Mann schon vor über zweitausend Jahren festgestellt.


Hast Du dazu ne Originalquelle, also aus welchem seiner überlieferten Texte dieses Zitat stammen soll?

Aber grundsätzlich ist es schon so, dass die Generationen gerne übereinander lästern.

War und ist bei mir nicht anders.

Als Jungangler musste ich mich noch anpassen, da wir erst ab 18 ohne Aufsicht fischen durften.

Danach hab ich mich dann dem dem üblichen Gehabe entzogen.

Ich hab damals schon lieber in Ruhe und Frieden versucht bestimmte Fische mit bestimmten Methoden/Ködern zu fangen, auch wenn das meine Erfolgsaussichten etwas beschränkt hat.

Und im Umgang mit  Fischen und Fischentnahme hab ich mich auch eher an der angelsächsischen Mentalität orientiert, als an dem, was an unseren heimischen Gewässern überwiegend so praktiziert wurde.

Ich bin ganz froh, dass sich da inzwischen auch bei uns einiges in die Richtung entwickelt hat, die ich besser finde.

Gibt natürlich auch Entwicklungen, die mir nicht ganz so taugen.

Die Jungangler von heute haben es aber definitiv leichter als wir damals.  Manche nutzen diese Chancen gut, andere evtl. nicht so ganz.
Gibt aber in jeder Generation Kollegen, deren Verhalten am und neben dem Wasser mir etwas Stirnrunzeln bereitet.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer wenn die eigene Profilierungssucht oder Geldgier auf Kosten der Natur oder auch der (angelnden) Allgemeinheit geht, ist es Zeit für Kritik.


So sehe ich das  auch.


----------



## Bogaversenker (19. März 2022)

Schön geschrieben Influenza...
Deine Interpretation ,so wie ich sie verstehe,in Sachen jung und alt ,kann ich so nicht teilen...das Hobby Angeln verbindet über Generationen,Nationalitäten und und und...
Einzig und allein die Möglichkeiten der Medienlandschaft haben sich gravierend geändert.In grauer Vorzeit,als ich mit dem Angeln begann,war der einzige Weg sich weiterzuentwickeln ein kompetenter Angelpartner und die Fachzeitschrift,sowie ausprobieren bis zum Abwinken.
Heute gibt es zu jedem Thema sehr gute Videos ,die ich auch selbst nutze und die keine Fragen offen lassen....soviel dazu .
Somit ändert sich der Zugang ins Hobby entscheidend und der Neuling kann sich leichter direkt spezialisieren ohne die Basics der Angelei langwierig erlernen zu müssen.
Gut oder nicht gut ,das lasse ich hier mal unbenannt.
Ich habe etliche junge Leute mit der Angelei angesteckt und fast alle sind dabei geblieben...natürlich immer im Rahmen ihrer zeitlichen Möglichkeiten und immer noch in Kontakt.
Also Barrieren zwischen Jung und Alt ,kann ich so nicht erkennen...nur die Vorgehensweise hat sich über Generationen verändert ,aber zum Schluss sind wir doch alle Angler....nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Influenza (19. März 2022)

fishhawk :

Ich habe gerade nochmal recherchiert und musste feststellen das ich seit Jahren einer urban Legend aufgesessen bin. Denn tatsächlich stammt dieses Zitat gar nicht von Sokrates! Verflixt! Ich hasse es wenn mir sowas passiert!
Denn: 
"Es wurde jahrzehntelang diskutiert, woher dieses Zitat stammt, das in keinem Werk aus dem klassischen Athen zu finden ist. Erst durch Google Books konnte Garson O'Toole (Quote Investigator) den Ursprung des Zitats auf das Jahr 1907 datieren, in dem die Dissertation von Kenneth John Freeman in Cambridge erschien.

Ein paar Jahre später begann man dieses Zitat in verschiedenen Variationen irrtümlich Sokrates oder Platon zuzuschreiben (Link) und seit den 1950er Jahren auch auf Deutsch." 

Ich muss jetzt mal nachfragen, was ist denn die angelsächsische Mentalität so gewesen? Ich weiß leider nicht was du genau damit meinst?

Aber vielleicht ist es auch ganz gut das nicht zu wissen, meine Fantasie kann sich schon einiges ausmalen. Aber ja, Generationskonflikte sind wohl kaum zu vermeiden, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Aber ein fairer Umgang wäre erwünschenswert. Beim Angeln ist ja aber zum Glück, anders als bei politischen Entscheidungen, eher ein gemeinsam als ein gegeneinander festzustellen. Und das ist schön! 

Bogaversenker: Wie Professor Tinka mich ja gerade aufgeklärt hat ist mit Jungangler hier ja gar nicht so sehr das Alter gemeint. Schätze ich habe Kausalität mit Korrelation verwechselt.
Nichts desto trotz konnte ich schon ein kleines bisschen zwischen den Zeilen lesen und habe das ein oder andere Vorurteil gegenüber der Jugend vernommen. Und da ich die Jugend eigentlich ganz lieb habe, wollte ich hier mal eine Lanze brechen. 
Ich stimme dir im Grunde bei allen zu was du schreibst, wir sind da voll auf der selben Wellenlänge! 
Bei den neuen Medien wie Videos würde ich aber widersprechen. Hat auch schon jemand anderes im Forum festgestellt: Wenn mach Fachzeitschriften von vor zwanzig Jahren anschaut, dann sind auf den Covern auch immer dicke Zander drauf. Also der Trend geht schon ne Weile. 
Aber es stimmt, meistens findet man auf YouTube Videos wo es um Raubfischangeln geht. Tatsächlich bin ich Anfangs da auch primär drüber gestolpert. Was mich auch veranlasst hatte das meine erste Rute dann eine zum Spinfischen wurde. Ich fand es sehr attraktiv dabei etwas aktiver zu sein.
Was Paradox ist, denn als Kind habe ich. Ich heimlich und illegal unsere Gräben im Dorf mit ner stippe beangelt. Waren sehr erfolgreich! Also die Diskussion geht schon in die richtige Richtung, auch mich haben die Medien irgendwie dazu bekommen was anderes zu machen als was ich ursprünglich gemacht habe.
Das hatte aber auch noch andere Faktoren, nämlich das ich heute an nem ganz anderen Gewässer bin als ich es noch als Kind war und mich natürlich dann irgendwie anpassen musste.

Jetzt bin ich gerade wieder Back to the roots. Hab richtig Lust auf Weißfisch.

Nur eines ging mir bei der Diskussion etwas auf die Nerven, naja nichtmal wirklich, ich fands toll den Thread zu lesen, er hat voll seine Berechtigung, aber: Dieses einsortieren von verschiedenen Angler Typen in Schubladen.
Und hey, ich hab das Fass nicht aufgemacht 
Aber wollte auch Mal meine 5 cents dazu geben.

Bleibt alle so wie ihr seid Leute, ich liebe den Haufen hier im Forum.
Hab euch lieb!
Muss jetzt aber echt duschen gehen, die Flussgeister rufen und Mama braucht ein paar neue Rotfedern für die Pfanne!


----------



## degl (19. März 2022)

Boah Ey............bin jetzt den Trööt hier durch....pack nachher meine Matchrute und fahr an den NOK.......Sonne, fische Luft und ne Angel mit ein paar Maden....da muß doch was zu fangen sein...Nee kein Video(würde zu langweilig) aber jede Menge Spass und Entspannung..........Tight lines

gruß degl


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. März 2022)

*"Ist Friedfischangeln / Weissfischangeln unattraktiv?"*

Eine wirklich interessante Frage. Falls dieses widerwartend bejaht werden sollte, so stellt sich mir die Frage ob es wohl auch Auswirkungen
auf das nachstehend verlinkte Themengebiet hat?

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angler-sucht-frau.353932/#post-5203533

Hat der flotte Zanderangler eventuell mehr Chancen beim "schwachen" Geschlecht, als etwa der vom Brassenschleim & Anfutter besudelte Fischers Fritze? Ist das Raubfischangeln _- mit all seinen bizarren Gummigebilden und Phallussymbolen -_ am Ende gar sexistisch und damit heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß?


----------



## fishhawk (19. März 2022)

Hallo,


Influenza schrieb:


> was ist denn die angelsächsische Mentalität so gewesen?


Sich vor dem Angeln Gedanken zu machen.

Also welche Fischart mit welcher Methode man fangen möchte, Gerät und Angelplatz so zu wählen, dass die Fische bei Fang und Handling möglichst wenig Schaden nehmen, nicht jedem Fisch eins auf die Mütze zu geben, sondern selektiv zu entnehmen etc., etc. .

Beispiel:  Wenn ich bei uns an der Salmonidenstrecke mit der Spinnrute unterwegs war und statt eines Drillings mit Widerhaken einen "single barbless hook" dran hatte, und Stellen gemieden habe, wo man Fische nicht im Wasser abhaken konnte, gab das schon immer spöttische Bemerkungen der etablierten Angler.  Als ich dann  auch noch anfing mit der Fliege zu angeln, wurde ich vollends für "etwas seltsam" angesehen.

Die größten Forellen wurden damals innerorts mit Naturködern wie Wurm, Wurst, etc.  am Grundblei in einem Wehrkasten gefangen und dann mit Seilkescher 4m nach oben gehievt.


----------



## Influenza (19. März 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> *"Ist Friedfischangeln / Weissfischangeln unattraktiv?"*
> 
> Eine wirklich interessante Frage. Falls dieses widerwartend bejaht werden sollte, so stellt sich mir die Frage ob es wohl auch Auswirkungen
> auf das nachstehend verlinkte Themengebiet hat?
> ...



Lustig! Bei dem Beitrag stehen tatsächlich etwas.. naja vielleicht nicht sexistische, aber Stereotype Sachen drinne. Mir wäre das total wumpe ob mein Freund oder Freundin angelt.
Leben und leben lassen. 
Und tatsächlich habe ich auch mal kurz mein Glück auf so einer Börse gesucht es dann aber aufgegeben. 
Tatsächlich hatte ich da bei meinen Bildern das selbe drinne wie hier und einige Anglerkollegen schrieben mich an. Da schnackte man drüber was man gerade so angelt aber das ist ja jetzt irgendwie nicht sooooo romantisch.
Und irgendwie kommen mir diese "Mann mit großem Fisch" Bilder etwas prahlerisch vor. Ist so ähnlich wie ne dicke Karre haben oder so. Ich glaube das ist vielen Jungs nicht bewusst.
Da gibt es sicherlich nen Markt für, aber ich persönlich finde das jetzt nicht so geil nen toten Fisch visuell ins Gesicht gedrückt zu bekommen.
Obwohl ich angeln echt liebe.

Ich bin aber auch komisch. Will beim Angeln "Schnauze halten" und die Ruhe genießen. 

Da würde ein Mann glaube ich nur bei stören hehehehe.

Männer gehören an den Grill!


----------



## Influenza (19. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sich vor dem Angeln Gedanken zu machen.
> 
> ...


Ja sowas in der Art dachte ich mir schon.
Ich find's super das du nicht so bist! 
Bleib so!


----------



## fishhawk (19. März 2022)

Hallo,


Influenza schrieb:


> Verflixt! Ich hasse es wenn mir sowas passiert!


Mach Dir nichts draus, da sind schon in der analogen Zeit Generationen von Lehrern drauf reingefallen und haben das ihren Schülern auch so erzählt.

Da viele Lehrer damals aber vormittags recht und nachmittags frei hatten, und es ohne Internet auch nicht so einfach war, das zu widerlegen, hat das die wenigsten gestört. Kritische Fragen waren da eher unerwünscht.

Ich finde, dass ein großer Teil der heutigen Anglerschaft schon etwas vernünftiger und rücksichtsvoller am Gewässer agiert als das noch vor einigen Jahrzehnten der Fall war.

Wenn es manche in die eine oder andere Richtung übertreiben, kann man das aber ruhig ansprechen.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. März 2022)

Hallo,

wobei von Sokrates nichts schriftlich überliefert ist. Sämtliche Angaben hierzu stammen von Platon.

Gruß
Lajos


----------



## Influenza (19. März 2022)

Hihi! Zack! Von der Soziologie des Angelns über demographische Verhältnisse, zu Flirtverhalten des gemeinen Anglers zu Platon auf einer Seite! Ich liebe dieses Forum!


----------



## fishhawk (19. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> wobei von Sokrates nichts schriftlich überliefert ist.


Dass Platon die Hauptquelle über Sokrates ist, stimmt aber natürlich.

Unter "überliefert" verstehe ich schon nicht selbst niedergeschrieben.  Sonst hätte ich "aus seinen Schriften" o.ä.  verwendet.

 Dass die Mehrheit der jungen Angler heutzutage anders unterwegs ist als im letzten Jahrtausend, würde ich als Fakt sehen.

Von einigen Auswüchsen abgesehen, sehe da aber auch durchaus  positive Entwicklungen.



Influenza schrieb:


> Wenn alle auf Raubfische gehen, na dann gibts doch viel mehr Friedfische zu fangen?


Dass mir persönlich das ganz recht ist, weil es für mich mehr Nischen an den Gewässern und weniger Angeldruck auf meine Zielfische bedeutet habe ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben.

Leider gibt es  in Mittelfranken noch zu viele Gewässer, die trotzdem noch jedes Jahr für meinen Geschmack überreichlich mit K3 besetzt werden.

Aber welcher Angler ist schon vollständig und mit allem  zufrieden?


----------



## Mescalero (19. März 2022)

Dieser urban legend bin ich auch auf den Leim gegangen und habe jahrelang geglaubt, Sokrates hätte das tatsächlich gesagt. Schade. Aber er hätte es gesagt haben können! Ist doch aus was wert.


----------



## fishhawk (19. März 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber er hätte es gesagt haben können!


So ist das.

Es gibt halt m.W.  keinen Nachweis, dass er es gesagt hat.

Dass er es nicht gesagt hat, kann ja auch niemand beweisen.  

Spannend bleibt halt, ob das dann auch zugetroffen hätte.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dieser urban legend bin ich auch auf den Leim gegangen und habe jahrelang geglaubt, Sokrates hätte das tatsächlich gesagt. Schade. Aber er hätte es gesagt haben können! Ist doch aus was wert.


Hallo,

ist ähnlich wie die sogenannte "Weissagung der Cree" aus dem 19. Jahrhundert. Der Spruch lässt sich auch frühestens ab 1972 nachweisen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Naish82 (19. März 2022)

In meiner Jugend (Fischereischein 1995 gemacht) haben wir nur auf Weißfische gestippt oder mal auf Karpfen/Aal bzw. was immer auch biss gefischt.
Zugegeben, Internet und YouTube waren noch nicht erfunden.
„Trends“ standen im Blinker… =)

Jetzt gehe ich So gut wie nur noch auf Raubfisch oder ans Meer, einfach weil mir diese Fische besser schmecken. Mit Rotaugen oder brassen brauche ich zu Hause niemanden an den Tisch bitten.

Und ja, ganz klar wie bereits erwähnt wurde: Raubischangeln /spinnfischen verkauft sich im Netz für die Jugend besser..

Nichts desto trotz habe ich mir letztes Jahr wieder eine Stippe gekauft, zum einen um mal schnell köfis zu besorgen, Aber vor allem dass ich meinen Junior die Basics beibringen kann. 

Das Grundlegende Verständnis für den Umgang mit einfachen posenmontagen halte ich für extrem wichtig.


----------



## Mikesch (20. März 2022)

überholt


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, dass die Anzahl der Allround und gerade Weissfischangler wohl sehr wenig vertreten ist. Ich selber angel bis auf Karpfen eig auf alles  Oft Raubfisch - und eben gerne auf Weissfisch. Gerade an den Flüssen sehe ich die Jahre hinweg eig nur noch Spinnangler und wenn mal einer ansitzt - dann nur nur auf Raubfisch oder ggf. noch auf Aal.

Wie ist es bei euch? Kann es sein, dass Weissfische usw. in D keine Lobby mehr haben? Viele andere Foren die rund ums Stippen, Feedern usw. handelten sind Geschichte. Ab und an hört man was von Schlögl, Chaluppa und co..... aber das wars auch schon.

Ich selbe lese und höre überall nur noch Raubfisch, Holland, YPC  usw usw.....

VG
Sascha

[Edit Mod - Bild für Startseite hinzugefügt]


----------



## strawinski (20. März 2022)

Viele wollen durch YouTube aktives angeln auf Raubfisch mit erleben. Schon das Wort "Raubfisch" fixt viele an....Das langweilige rumsitzen, als was man Friedfischen bezeichnet ist nicht mehr hipp...Heute muss es das große Hecht- oder Zanderfoto sein, mit dem man sich brüstet.....Das ein Jäger oft wochenlang auf nem Hochsitz verharren muss, um das richtige Wild zu erwischen, daran denkt auch niemand.....Ich finde das Friedfischen beruhigend und aufregend. Man muss oft Köder wechseln, nachfüttern oder Montagen verbessern. Man kann auch entspannen und der Natur zu hören. Und man kann es den ganzen Tag treiben....Ich bin ein großer Friedfischer, am liebsten auf Schleie.....und es gibt genauso schöne Videos wie beim Raubfischen....Nur sind sie nicht so schreiend und brüllend, sondern entspannend...


----------



## thanatos (20. März 2022)

etwas ist mir noch eingefallen , ich kann ein verdammter Pedant sein , einige meiner Freunde 
sind mit mir nie ein zweites mal mit dem Boot mit gefahren - wenn Raubfisch ,Karpfen oder Aal 
angesagt war - war bei mir Stippen verboten - entweder oder . Wem das zu langweilig war 
weil ja alle paar Minuten ja die Pose untergehen muß und das war bei den meisten die Regel
und irgend wie ist es eben heute anders nicht mehr Stipprute sondern das Smartphone - statt zu angeln
wird heute auf dem Ding rumgefummelt - ja die Frage hatten wir hier auch schon - was 
habt ihr für Spiele drauf . 
Wer immer Action haben muß und eben keinen Blick für die Natur - für den ein Schneidertag 
ne Katastrophe ist - ja jeder ist eben anders - in allen Lebensbereichen - gerade beim Angeln
hat sich ja viel geändert - die Stippe hat m.E. auch an der Verwertungsabsicht verloren .
Ja stippen kann sehr entspannend sein - macht man es aber wettbewerbsmässig -
ist es nicht weniger aufmerksamsbedürftig wie Fliegenfischen .
Ja wenn ich stippen will da reicht eine einfache Rute fangen tu ich damit immer irgend was 
Wenn ich nicht besser sein muß als andere kann ich mir den teuren ( und besseren Krempel )
sparen .
Ein letzter Punkt ist noch - der Gesetzgeber hat die Stippergeneration mit seinen schwachsinnigen
Schützergesetzen ausgeschlossen - und was Hänschen nicht lernt - lernt Hans nimmer mehr .


----------



## Influenza (20. März 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> etwas ist mir noch eingefallen , ich kann ein verdammter Pedant sein , einige meiner Freunde
> sind mit mir nie ein zweites mal mit dem Boot mit gefahren - wenn Raubfisch ,Karpfen oder Aal
> angesagt war - war bei mir Stippen verboten - entweder oder . Wem das zu langweilig war
> weil ja alle paar Minuten ja die Pose untergehen muß und das war bei den meisten die Regel
> ...


Magst du mir das einmal erklären?
Von dem Gesetz und den Folgen habe ich nie gehört..


----------



## thanatos (21. März 2022)

Nu Alter finde mal die richtigen Worte . Am besten ich fange bei Adam und Eva an - na nicht ganz -
meine Kindheit .
Fische und Wassertiere haben mich von klein an fasziniert und als ich sechs war sind wir umgezogen 
ringsrum Angelgewässer - fischreich über alles - das E-Fischen kam hier erst Jahre später auf und damit die 
Zerstörung der natürlichen Gegebenheiten ,später kam noch die Melioration dazu .
Ob die Eltern dafür Verständnis hatten oder nicht man ist angeln gegangen , kein Fischer oder Aufseher
hätte je ein Kind belästigt . Ein Groschen für´n Haken und einen für ein Stück Sehne - alles andere 
Blei platt gehämmerte Luftgewehrkugeln oder Kabelummantelungen , Pose meistens Gänsekiele  die Rute 
aus dem Wald .
Wie sieht es heute aus - Kinder dürfen nur in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers angeln und das 
nicht nur zur Aufsicht sondern zu seinen Lasten denn die Kinderstippe wird ihm zugeschlagen .
Ist der Jugendliche dann im prüfungsfähigem Alter und er hat´s geschafft - kommt hier im 
Board die  Frage - " hab meinen Schein gemacht was soll ich mir zum Welsangeln kaufen ?"- 
dann kommen die tollen Empfehlungen - leider nicht die " lerne erst mal einen Brassen zu landen "
Das ist für mich so als würde ein Fahranfänger fragen soll ich mir nun einen Porsche oder Ferrari 
Kaufen  und die Empfehlung währe " ich finde nimm besser eine Lamborghni .


----------



## Lajos1 (21. März 2022)

Influenza schrieb:


> Magst du mir das einmal erklären?
> Von dem Gesetz und den Folgen habe ich nie gehört..


Hallo,

ich glaube thanatos  meint damit auch, dass Wettfischen aus Tierschutzgründen in Deutschland (hier vor allem das Stipp-Wettfischen) praktisch verboten sind.
Wir bei uns (das Stippfischen spielte bei uns im Süden so gut wie nie eine Rolle) dürfen auch nur noch sogenannte Gemeinschaftsfischen, welche auf Tradition begründet sind durchführen. Sogenannte Königsfischen, einmal im Jahr findet das statt, zur Abwaage darf jeder nur einen Fisch bringen und diesen nur getötet.
Ich habe gute Bekannte in der Gegend von Münster (Westfalen), das waren früher auch begeisterte Stippfischer, die trauern den alten Zeiten auch nach.
Wie gesagt bei uns (Bayern) war das Stippfischen sehr selten bis überhaupt nicht vorhanden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Influenza (21. März 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung!


----------



## thanatos (21. März 2022)

Das Wettkampfangeln hat bei uns keine sooo große Rolle gespielt , es war mehr um sich mal zu treffen 
zu quatschen wo -wie - was - wer mit wem -etc  und natürlich *ein * Bierchen dazu .
klar gab es auch ein paar Ehrgeizlinge aber ich habe nicht dazu gehört ,habe nur aus Anerkennung und 
Höflichkeit gegenüber den Organisatoren teilgenommen , bin aber trotzdem immer unter die ersten 10 
von 40 -60 Teilnehmern gekommen . Heute ist die Teilnahme beim Angeln zur Regulierung der 
Weißfischbestände so bei 10 -20 Akteuren und es ist auch recht kostenintensiv wenn man der 
beste Heger sein will - nein ich bin nicht mehr mit dabei - ich kann zwar bis zum hellwerden angeln
aber nicht zum ersten Sonnenstrahl aus dem Bett hüpfen . 

 "


----------



## Fr33 (21. März 2022)

Das Wettkampfangeln an sich war auch nie meins - aber gerade hierdurch sind doch einige Methoden, Systeme usw. ausgearbeitet und perfektioniert worden. Auch vieles von den engl. und franz. Commercial Gewässern hat sich bei uns etabliert. (Method Feedern z.B. ). Und ja - ich finde Weissfischangeln und auch teils das speciem huntig auf Barben, Schleien, Döbel usw. def. kurzweiliger als Spinnfischen.

Aufgrund der Mega Fangerfolge 8achtung ironie) habe ich das letzte Jahr eig nur noch Nachts spinnfischen auf Zander gemacht. Macht auch Spaß ... aber kurbel mal 4h am Stück nen Wobbler in Zeitlupe durch Wasser und mit Glück haste EINEN Zander am abend). 

Gestern war ich wieder am Weiher. Schöner Biss auf die Method Feeder mit Mini Boilie bestückt! Rute Krumm.... Fisch direkt in die Bremse gelaufen. Kleiner Schuppi.... Was soll ich sagen - macht teils mehr radau an der Rute als ein großer Zander.....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. März 2022)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, dass die Anzahl der Allround und gerade Weissfischangler wohl sehr wenig vertreten ist. Ich
> 
> ...


Hey Sascha,  
ich glaube hier kann oder muss man nochmal einen Unterschied zwischen Fließgewässer und stehenden Gewässern machen. Denn ich denke dass deine Beobachtungen sich eher auf das Fließgewässer beziehen.  Ich würde mal schätzen 80% zu 20% im Fluss. Im See / Teich ist das gewiss viel ausgewogener. 
Kommt halt auch darauf an, was diese an Fisch beherbergen. Der Rückgang bezüglich des Weißfisch Angeln am Fluss, hat gewiss auch etwas mit dem Aufkommen der Grundeln zu tun. Denn durch diese ist das Angeln bei weitem nicht mehr so entspannt wie früher.


----------



## Fr33 (21. März 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hey Sascha,
> ich glaube hier kann oder muss man nochmal einen Unterschied zwischen Fließgewässer und stehenden Gewässern machen. Denn ich denke dass deine Beobachtungen sich eher auf das Fließgewässer beziehen.  Ich würde mal schätzen 80% zu 20% im Fluss. Im See / Teich ist das gewiss viel ausgewogener.
> Kommt halt auch darauf an, was diese an Fisch beherbergen. Der Rückgang bezüglich des Weißfisch Angeln am Fluss, hat gewiss auch etwas mit dem Aufkommen der Grundeln zu tun. Denn durch diese ist das Angeln bei weitem nicht mehr so entspannt wie früher.



Stimmt - am Fluss fällt mir das natürlich extrem auf. Ich kann da auch die Ansitzangler verstehen - wobei das Grundelproblem im Main schlimmer ist, als im Rhein. Im Rhein musst nur ein gutes Stück von der Packung weg auf dem kiesigen oder sandigen Bereich fischen - dann sind Grundeln fast weg. Im Main fange ich die auch draußen..... Oo.

Was die Stillgewässer betrifft... ja da sieht es meist noch ausgeglichener aus - aber wenn du die Karpfenangler mal weg lässt lässt, sind die Spinnfischer wieder an erster Stelle. Zudem fischen Spinnangler so kleinere Seen in 1-2h ab. Heisst sind schneller wieder weg. Da fällt das ggf. auch nicht so auf.


----------



## Mescalero (21. März 2022)

In unserer Gegend gibt es meinen Beobachtungen zufolge eigentlich nur drei Kategorien: die Karpfenangler, Spinnfischer und die älteren Herren, die sich einen Satzer für die Pfanne fangen. 
Und die Norwegentouris oder wahlweise Italienurlauber (Wallercamp).
Selbst die Hechtangler stippen sich ihre Köfis nicht mit einer vernünftigen Rute, haben sie nicht, sondern da wird einfach ein Stück Schnur an den Spitzenring der Hechtrute gebunden.

Die Attitüde gegenüber Weißfischen wurde auch am WoE beim Abfischen deutlich. Rotaugen und andere kleine Fische sind okay, weil gutes Hechtfutter. Brassen oder Schleien sind eigentlich nur Futterkonkurrenten der Karpfen und deshalb mit Argwohn zu betrachten. Graskarpfen gehen auch, weil die schön groß werden können und sich gute auf Fotos machen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Selbst die Hechtangler stippen sich ihre Köfis nicht mit einer vernünftigen Rute, haben sie nicht, sondern da wird einfach ein Stück Schnur an den Spitzenring der Hechtrute gebunden.



Ich denke mit der richtigen Vermarktungsstrategie ließen sich sicherlich auch Stipp- bzw. Köderfischruten an den trendbewussten Raubfischangler bringen. Wenn z.B. die Firma Balzer ihren Matze den Koch auf Mission schicken würde, um stylische Köfistippen + entsprechende Peripherie zu vermarkten, ich denke da ließen sich schon ein paar _"Baitfish-Besen"_ oder aber _"Köfi-Keulen"_ absetzen.

Da steht der eine oder andere trendige Raubfischangler eventuell urplötzlich stippend am Ufer und merkt es nicht mal.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. März 2022)

So eine lange Stellfischrute lässt sich wunderbar zum Köfistippen benutzen. Aber da binde ich keine Schnur an den Spitzenring, da kommt einfach ein gebundenes Weißfischvorfach an die 0.35 mm Schnur und eine vorbebleite Einclipspose.


----------



## DenizJP (21. März 2022)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Im Main fange ich die auch draußen..... Oo.


wenn das alles wäre..

ich fange sie nah am Ufer, weit draußen, im Herbst, im Sommer, ja selbst im tiefsten Winter xD


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. März 2022)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Grundel sehr sehr viele Angler vom Wasser verdrängt hat und das Friedfischangeln für viele betroffene Angler deswegen unattraktiv geworden ist… 
Habe es schon von vielen Anglern und das nicht nur einmal gehört, dass die Angelei seitdem kein Spaß mehr macht…


----------



## Fr33 (21. März 2022)

Ich behaupte mal, das liegt an der Bodenstruktur des Mains. Anders als am Rhein hast du eher selten nen klaren, harten Übergang von der Steinpackung zu feinem, strukturlosen Bodengrund. Im Main hast du da immer wieder paar Steine zwischendrinn. Dann die Lehmkante an der Fahrrinne, bei der auch Steine rausgucken usw. Diese kleinsten Hindernisse reichen schon den Grundeln sich da ran zu setzen.


----------



## thanatos (25. März 2022)

entschuldigt bitte ! das Grundelproblem verstehe ich hier nicht , bei jedem anderen Angeln schon ,
aber beim Stippen ? da ist es mir egal was beißt ob Ükel oder dicke Brassen , nein ich esse keine Weißfische 
und meinen Hühnern und Katzen ist es egal was für ein Fisch auf den "Teller" kommt die Erstern möchten 
es geschreddert oder gebrüht die Katzen geschuppt und in Häppchen - aber die nehmen auch lieber Hecht ,Zander oder Barsch .


----------



## Fr33 (25. März 2022)

ich gehöre jetzt nicht zu denen die mit der 13m Stippe am Fluss sitzt, aber ich hätte da ebenfalls keine Lust drauf, ansteller der erhofften dicken Brassen, Rotaugen usw. da x -mal fingerlange Grundeln vom Haken zu pulen. Das selbe habe icgh ja beim x-tra Heavy Feedern am Rhein..... mit schwerstem Gerät (Feederuten mit locker 200gr WG, und bis 160-180gr Krallenkörben ... da hab ich persönlich auch andere Zielfische


----------



## magi (20. April 2022)

So sieht es vielerorts aus, regelmäßige Friedfischfänge mit ausreichender Frequenz sind Mangelware, die Grundeln,sofern vorhanden, bestimmen das Geschenen und viele haben auch nicht mehr die Zeit und Lust ihre Angeltrips langfristig zu planen bzw. X Stunden am Wasser zu sitzen. Da ist Spinnfischen schon fast alternativlos und jeder Aalansitz ggf. Aufwändig, da Würmer in nun rauhen Mengen erforderlich sein können, um überhaupt genug Ködermaterial gegen die Grundelarmee am Start zu haben. Ich kenne Ansitzer an der unteren Ruhr, die nur noch mit 50-150! Würmern losziehen.


----------



## Waidbruder (21. April 2022)

magi schrieb:


> So sieht es vielerorts aus, regelmäßige Friedfischfänge mit ausreichender Frequenz sind Mangelware, die Grundeln,sofern vorhanden, bestimmen das Geschenen und viele haben auch nicht mehr die Zeit und Lust ihre Angeltrips langfristig zu planen bzw. X Stunden am Wasser zu sitzen. Da ist Spinnfischen schon fast alternativlos und jeder Aalansitz ggf. Aufwändig, da Würmer in nun rauhen Mengen erforderlich sein können, um überhaupt genug Ködermaterial gegen die Grundelarmee am Start zu haben. Ich kenne Ansitzer an der unteren Ruhr, die nur noch mit 50-150! Würmern losziehen.


Friedfische zumindest lassen sich auch mit grundeluninteressanten Ködern wie Teig , Mais oder Brot fangen. Beim Aalangeln würde ich dann Köderfisch nehmen oder mit neuen Dingen experimentieren. 
Klar dass Grundeln von Würmern magisch angezogen werden...


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, dass die Anzahl der Allround und gerade Weissfischangler wohl sehr wenig vertreten ist. Ich selber angel bis auf Karpfen eig auf alles  Oft Raubfisch - und eben gerne auf Weissfisch. Gerade an den Flüssen sehe ich die Jahre hinweg eig nur noch Spinnangler und wenn mal einer ansitzt - dann nur nur auf Raubfisch oder ggf. noch auf Aal.

Wie ist es bei euch? Kann es sein, dass Weissfische usw. in D keine Lobby mehr haben? Viele andere Foren die rund ums Stippen, Feedern usw. handelten sind Geschichte. Ab und an hört man was von Schlögl, Chaluppa und co..... aber das wars auch schon.

Ich selbe lese und höre überall nur noch Raubfisch, Holland, YPC  usw usw.....

VG
Sascha

[Edit Mod - Bild für Startseite hinzugefügt]


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. April 2022)

Also zumindest auf Mais habe ich auch schon Grundeln gefangen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Also ich find Friedfischangeln alles andere als unattraktiv. Wenn man einen ehelichen Bund zwischen Mensch und Karpfenangeln eingehen könnte, würde ich heute noch die Ringe kaufen und nen Termin beim Standesamt machen


----------



## magi (22. April 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Friedfische zumindest lassen sich auch mit grundeluninteressanten Ködern wie Teig , Mais oder Brot fangen. Beim Aalangeln würde ich dann Köderfisch nehmen oder mit neuen Dingen experimentieren.
> Klar dass Grundeln von Würmern magisch angezogen werden...


Das stimmt grundsätzlich, wobei Mais mir auch schon Grundelfänge beschert hat. Die Sache mit dem Aalangeln ist da m.E. etwas schwieriger, da z.B. an der Ruhr an einigen Strecken bis Mai bzw. für Gastangler z.T auch bis Anfang Juni das Angeln mit Köfi (schonzeitbedingt) untersagt ist. Davon ab bringen Würmer und Maden auch gerade zum Anfang der Saison i.d.R. deutlich mehr Zielfischbisse.


----------



## Wasishier (3. August 2022)

Vielleicht ist es auch der heutigen Zeit geschuldet, dass Weißfischangeln, ausgenommen die Jagd auf Rekordkarpfen, einigen langweilig erscheint.

Gerade die jüngere Generation bekommt oft den Zugang zum Angeln über youtube. Und da wird häufig Raubfischangeln mit aggressiver Musik und schneller Schnittfolge und markigen Sprüchen von coolen Typen als die geilste und befriedigendste Form der Fischjagd dargestellt.

Das ist selbstverständlich legitim und junge Leute erfreuen sich sicher nicht an den alten englischen Friedfisch- Videos die sehr ruhig und teilweise langatmig daherkommen und tatsächlich eine bestimmte Langeweile vermitteln.

Reizüberflutung, Superlative und lautes sowie buntes Treiben ist in der medialen Welt überall zu sehen. Da ist unser Hobby nicht von ausgenommen.

Wir wurden früher halt vom Onkel, Vater oder Opa mitgenommen und erlebten Angeln als etwas Ruhiges. Das muss heute nicht mehr gelten. Die Umgebung wird heute anders wahrgenommen und die Hauptsache ist doch, dass die Leute ans Wasser kommen und damit sich mit der Natur beschäftigen.

Aber langweilig ist Friedfischen deswegen noch lange nicht. Im Gegenteil, mehr Hektik und Aufregung habe ich bei kaum ein anderen Angel- Art. Im Moment habe ich sogar nur eine Matchrute im Wasser, weil ich nicht mal in Ruhe meine Zigarette aufrauchen kann bzw. meine Kaffee trinken kann, ohne dass irgendetwas mit dem Waggler passiert.

Schleien die ihn zu kreisen bringen, Rotaugen die zuppeln, Brassen die ihn heben oder Karpfen die ihn langsam seitlich mitnehmen. Und wenn mal nichts passiert ist es trotzden spannend, da wieder Blasen in der Nähe aufsteigen, man anfüttert, Köder wechselt, neu auswirft etc. etc.

Nein Langeweile ist etwas Anderes.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. September 2022)

Made90 schrieb:


> Meine Besuche im Angelladen sind eigentlich nur noch fällig wenn ich Maden oder eine Tüte Futter brauche


Das ist einer der vielen Unterschiede. Raubfischangler verlieren immer wieder ihre Köder, oder sind mit den vorhandenen nicht zufrieden. Dann tauchen immer wieder neue Methoden auf, dazu gibt es dann spezielle Ruten, Schnüre, Köder und YT Videos die zeigen wie einfach man damit fangen kann. Das bringt Geld in die Kassen der Händler.
Friedfisch Angler kaufen anfangs auch viel Gerödel. Stühle, Brollies, spezielle Ruten, Posen, Waggler, Knicklichter usw. Aber dann, wenn sie alles haben, dann brauchen sie nur noch Maden, Würmer, Futter, Haken und ab und zu neue Schnur. Das scheint den Händlern nicht attraktiv genug zu sein.
Ich war auch 30 Jahre als Raubfischangler unterwegs und habe so manche neue Methode ausprobiert und dafür neue Ruten, Rollen, Schnur und Köder gekauft.... Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen bin ich nun zum Ansitzangler geworden und finde es sehr spannend, Pose im Fluss treiben lassen, immer wieder auswerfen, Futter mit der Schleuder an den Platz bringen, zu sehen das sich ein Fisch am Haken zu schaffen macht. Zu erkennen welche Fischart es ist, denn da gibt es große Unterschiede wie der Fisch den Köder nimmt. Also bei mir ist bisher keine Langeweile aufgekommen. Dazu kommen viele, viele Rezepte von Kollegen die alle Fische auch verwerten. Rotaugen die wie Matjes eingelegt werden, Brassen die zu Frikadellen verarbeitet werden, und fast alle kann man Räuchern.
Im Gegensatz zum Spinnfischen habe ich heute immer Fänge, egal welche Uhrzeit, egal welche Jahreszeit und egal ob Fluss oder See.
Die Vielfalt der Friedfischangelei macht den Unterschied. Und das ich heute viel weniger Geld fürs Angeln ausgebe als früher.
Gruß und Petri
Reinhard
Nachtrag: mir schmeckt eine Schleie mindestens genau so gut wie ein Hechtfilet


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. September 2022)

Wasishier schrieb:


> Schleien die ihn zu kreisen bringen, Rotaugen die zuppeln, Brassen die ihn heben oder Karpfen die ihn langsam seitlich mitnehmen. Und wenn mal nichts passiert ist es trotzden spannend, da wieder Blasen in der Nähe aufsteigen, man anfüttert, Köder wechselt, neu auswirft etc. etc.
> 
> Nein Langeweile ist etwas Anderes


Komplett das, was ich am Wasser erlebe. Da bin ich ganz bei Dir


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. September 2022)

Ich bin jetzt mal fies und vergleiche Spinnfischen mit Fastfood und Friedfisch Angeln mit Slowfood und fine Dining


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (7. Oktober 2022)

Es kommt halt wie bei allem auch auf die persönlichen Gegebenheiten an.

Wenn ich nach der Arbeit mit der Spinnrute noch ein zwei Stunden meine Runden drehe, dann ist das schon entspannend. Natürlich nicht in dem Maße wie ein ausgedehnter Ansitz, bei dem man eben auch die Natur um einen rum viel intensiver auf sich wirken lassen kann. Nur fehlt mir und ich denke auch vielen anderen dafür meist schlichtweg die Zeit.

Bis ich da abends alles aufgebaut und montiert hätte, könnt ich eig. gleich wieder einpacken.

Noch dazu kommt der Punkt, dass jeder andere Vorlieben hat. Ich zum Beispiel habe großen Spaß am Spinnfischen und noch größeren beim angeln mit Matchrute und Waggler oder auch Winklepicker auf Schleien etc.. Dafür stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare wenn ich nur ans Karpfenangeln mit schweren Grundmontagen denke. Allein das "Platsch" wenn so ein 80 oder 100 Gramm Blei aufs Wasser trifft, verdirbt mir irgendwie schon den Spaß. Ähnlich siehts beim Fliegenfischen aus, für das fehlt mir schlicht die notwendige Motorik, ich würde mich wohl eher selbst mit der Schnur erdrosseln als mit der Fliege was zu fangen.

So hat halt denke ich jeder seine Vorlieben, Geschmäcker sind halt zum Glück verschieden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (7. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Dafür stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare wenn ich nur ans Karpfenangeln mit schweren Grundmontagen denke


Wir sind wirklich alle verschieden und das ist auch gut so. Ich mag das extreme Karpfenangeln auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht so wie es heute betrieben wird.
Float Rute, Waggler, Pellet, Frolic, Kichererbsen, Kartoffeln, oder Tigernuss als Köder und ich fange meine Karpfen um die drei Kilo, das reicht mir für die Pfanne oder den Grill. Aber wie gesagt, so hat jeder seine Vorlieben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. Oktober 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> Einen Friedfischangler mit einer durchschnittlichen Schleie oder gar Brasse will offensichtlich keiner sehen, jedenfalls sind solche Bilder eher eine Ausnahme.


Das ist mir gar nicht so Unrecht. So bleiben wir unter uns und laufen auch nicht jedem Trend hinterher. Spinnfischen mit 10 speziellen Ruten, tausenden Kunstködern und jeder Menge Frust wenn nix beisst. Das lag dann an Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Köder. Das muss dann alles ersetzt werden und die Händler haben das breite Grinsen im Gesicht.
Ich freue mich immer wenn ich alleine am Wasser bin, meine zwei Ruten in Ruhe aufbauen kann, und dann ganz entspannt auf die Bisse warte. Manchmal entscheide ich dann spontan, eines der Rotaugen anzuködern und damit eine Raubfischmontage ins Wasser zu geben. Drei Posen zu beobachten ist mir dann fast schon zu stressig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. Oktober 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Also der Ükel-Thread hier im AB gehört sicherlich zu den Threads mit der größten Interaktion


Sorry, das sehe ich anders. Die sich selber auferlegten Regeln haben sicherlich dazu geführt, daß einige Friedfisch Angler dort erst gar nicht aktiv wurden.


----------



## taurus_ (11. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das kann ich absolut bestätigen. Obwohl ich nur sporadisch mit der Spinnrute losziehe, habe ich deutlich mehr Geld für Gummifisch u.a. Raubfischkram ausgegeben als für die Angelei, die ich hauptsächlich betreibe.
> 
> Das sieht man ja auch in den Läden: 40% Spinfish, 30% Karpfen, 19% Norwegen, 10% Wels, 1% Plötze.


Ja, so geht es mir auch.


----------

